# Saison 2008 - Treffen und Termine



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2008)

So fürs neue Jahr einmal ein neuer Thread für alle Treffen und Termine.
Ich persöhnlich werde schon bei sehr vielen dabei sein.
Hier kann man sich absprechen wer auch alles kommt und wann wir wieder ein Rockytreffen machen.

Los gehts es wohl mit dem Saisonopening in Oberammergau.

Diverse male Winterberg und Deister

Winterberg Dirt Masters

Willingen Bike Festival

Bischofsmais

Porte du Soleil (ich hoffe richtig geschrieben) - Anfang August

etc...

ich muss selber noch mal die Festen Termine rauskramen um nicht durcheinander zu kommen


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2008)

Gute Sache.
Wann ist denn das Saisonopening in O'gau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (18. Januar 2008)

O'gau hängt stark vom wetter und dem weiteren Winterverlauf ab, wenn so bleibt und wir u.U. wieder so einen wahnsinnsMärz haben.... Einfach www.bikepark-oberammergau.de checken, da gibts immer die neuesten infos! und mit ein bisschen hoffen ist es dann vielleicht bald soweit!
cheers, meth


----------



## Xexano (19. Januar 2008)

Wie wärs mal mit einem 2008er Rocky Treffen, der nicht so ein Desaster wird wie 2007, sondern mindestens so geil wie 2006? Pfingsten o. Karneval würde sich doch gut dafür anbieten, oder?

Ansonsten sieht meine Planung eher so aus: Ich fahre dann Bike, wenn mein Zeitplan es zulässt. Winterberg, wenn ich zu Hause bin, Portes du Soleil, wenn ich mal 1-2 Wochen Zeit habe, O-Gau und Geisskopf wollen auch mal gerne besucht werden, Willingen könnte auch drin sein, wenn ich mal wieder einen Besuch in Süddeutschland abstatte..

Oder gar nichts, weil ich so viele "Vorraussetzungen" für mein Studium vorher noch erledigen muss.


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2008)

Tourer und Bikeparker unter einen Hut zu bringen halte ich nahezu für unmöglich. 

Deshalb möchte ich Euch, quasi als 2006-Revival, eine *"Rocky-Mtn-Reintal-Tour"* anbieten. 

Da wohl nicht jeder von euch nur eine Stunde Fahrt nach Garmisch hat und ensprechend flexibel ist, bin ich für Terminvorschlage offen. 

Ansonsten würde ich den Termin einfach hier reinposten und wer möchte  kann sich anschließen.


----------



## bestmove (19. Januar 2008)

Also Saisonopening in O-Gau hört sich interessant an und die All-Mountain Tour ebenfalls. Was kommt denn bei der "Rocky-Mtn-Reintal-Tour" so an km und hm zusammen, damit man mal ne Vorstellung hat.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Januar 2008)

Also fürs Rocky Treffen/Bikepark, würde ich diese Jahr mal Bischofsmais vorschlagen. Ich denke die meisten kommen eh aus den südlicheren Regionen
und ich bin eine der Nördlichsten


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Was kommt denn bei der "Rocky-Mtn-Reintal-Tour" so an km und hm zusammen, damit man mal ne Vorstellung hat.


Schon ein paar, aber traumhafte Landschaft.
Näheres hier: Reintal-Tour


----------



## subdiver (19. Januar 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Schon ein paar, aber traumhafte Landschaft.
> Näheres hier: Reintal-Tour



Anscheinend eine tolle Tour  
Ich bin diese noch nicht gefahren  
Wenn ein Termin steht, würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

Auf den Bildern sind aber wenig Rocky-Fahrer zu sehen


----------



## Xexano (19. Januar 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Anscheinend eine tolle Tour
> 
> Auf den Bildern sind aber wenig Rocky-Fahrer zu sehen



Schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter zurück beim Rocky-Forum und schau mal in den 2006er Rocky Treff rein. Dort wirst Du viele Rocky Mountain Fahrer und die Tour finden. -- Cheers!

@All-Mountain: Ich finde es schon echt top, dass Du diese Tour anbietest. Ich würde es genauso machen wie 2006: Am 1. Tag fährt man zusammen durch die Stadt/durch den Ort (Vormittags Anreise, Nachmittag durch die Stadt, Abend dann halt noch ein Bierchen o.ä.) um sich kennenzulernen. Streetsession für manche, die ersten Bilder...  

Am zweiten Tag würde dann sich die Gruppe in Bikeparkfraktion u. Tourfraktion aufteilen. All-Mountain würde entspr. die Tour machen, die Bikeparkfraktion fährt gemeinsam entweder nach O-Gau oder nach Geisskopf. Abends Grill.

Am 3. Tag entweder Heimfahrt oder vielleicht noch einen zweiten Tag mit einer anderen Tour und nochmals Bikepark (u. entsprechend erst am 4. Tag Heimfahrt).

Man könnte entweder in München übernachten oder alternativ in Garmisch. Garmisch wäre für beide Fraktionen eigentlich sehr gut: O-Gau ist sogar für die Bikeparkfraktion quasi per Bike erreichbar  (20 km, also mit dem Auto 20 min), die Tourenfraktion hätte auch direkt ihre Berge vor der Haustür. 

In Garmisch kann man auch ganz gut Abends abhängen und mit der Übernachtung dürfte es ja nicht allzuschwierig sein. 

Ein gewisser Rocky-Pro ist ja auch schon 8m in Garmisch runtergeflogen...  Vielleicht kann sogar dieser bereits Taiwanrahmenfahrer den restlichen Kanadierfahrer ein paar Geheimspots zeigen...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2008)

Ich lade gerade die Bilder der 2006er-Tour ins neue Foto-Album hoch: Rocky-Reintal-Tour 2006

Hmm, wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue würde ich für einen Termin ab Juni plädieren. Dann wäre der Schnee weg und der DAV hätte Zeit den Weg herzurichten .
Es war aber damals trotz des grenzwertigen Wetters eine super Tour. Und ein schönes Rocky-Treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2008)

Whistler termin fehlt noch ! (crankworx)
fuer alle die planen diesen sommer nach whistler zu kommen
schreibt mir einfach werde diesen sommer zimmer vermitteln in
Biker WG ...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Januar 2008)

Bikepark Treffen in Bischofsmais. Da würde ich sogar aus Österreich kommen! ;-)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (20. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr mal in bischofsmais seit, dann würd ich auch die 15 min anfahrt in kauf nehmen


----------



## Xexano (20. Januar 2008)

Noch eine Alternative fürs Rocky Treffen wäre: Meth hatte mir mal von einer Übernachtungs-Hütte erzählt, die quasi im Bikepark Geisskopf liegt. Am Geisskopf gibt es scheinbar auch sehr schöne Tourenmöglichkeiten und die Bikeparkfraktion hätte den Park direkt vor der Nase. Abends Grillen etc., vllt. sogar heimliche Night-Session am Bikepark. 

Wenn die Tourer-Fraktion jedoch darauf besteht, in Garmisch zu fahren, sollten die Bikepark-Befürworter wirklich überlegen, ob es so schlimm ist, nach O-Gau zu fahren bzw. in Garmisch zu übernachten.

Ansonsten der übliche Kompromiss: München für alle!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Januar 2008)

Also um Mißverständnisse vorzubeugen: *Ich werde die Tour in jeden Fall anbieten. Garmisch ist also für die Tour fix. *

Wenn man es terminlich und räumlich mit einem möglichen RM-Treffen im süden Deutschlands kombinieren kann, würde ich mich aber natürlich freuen.


----------



## neikless (21. Januar 2008)

sehr geehrter herr all mountain "schau mal ueber deinen tellerrand hinaus"
um missverstaendnisse vorzubeugen es spicht rein garnichts gegen garmisch
im gegenteil ich liebe garmisch und ob ich es nun zum treffen schaffe oder nicht
haengt fuer mich rein vom termin ab aber wuerde sowohl garmisch o'gau als auch b'mais (oder wo auch immer)
annehmen fuer was immer sich die mehrheit entscheidet ... 
das du die tour/ treffen auf eigene faust als fix beschliesst ist halt typisch bayrischer natur  sehr flexible und weltoffen eben
bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber einstellungen wie diese sowie das wetter
und div. verletzungen waren grund dafuer das das rocky treffen 2007 eine solch geringe teilnehmerzahl hatte spass hatten die jungs aber garantiert !

habe fertig (jetzt duerft ihr mich fertig machen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. Januar 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> halt typisch bayrischer natur



Bayerisch hoasts, bua!Typisch Hesse... 

Nix im Hirn, große Fresse, so sind'se die Hesse


----------



## neikless (21. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Bayerisch hoasts, bua!Typisch Hesse...
> 
> Nix im Hirn, große Fresse, so sind'se die Hesse



bitte vielmals um entschuldigung , bin schon zu lange in canada und zu lange
her das ich in schoenen weiss blauen landen war ...   du stehst hoffentlich fuer nachhilfe stunden zu verfuehgung mit viel 
 augustiner


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Januar 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> das du die tour/ treffen auf eigene faust als fix beschliesst ist halt typisch bayrischer natur  sehr flexible und weltoffen eben...


...um genau zu sein fränkischer Natur, da komme ich nämlich her (und *NEIN* Franken ist nicht Bayern...)

Aber nochmal für die lesefaulen Hessen: Mein Posting bezog sich nicht direkt auf das Rocky-Treffen. Ich wollte die Tour so oder so für meine Rocky-Bekannten hier in der Region anbieten. Deshalb ist Garmisch und die Reintal-Tour fix. 

Aber wie gesagt, wenn's terminlich und räumlich mit dem Rocky Treffen zusammengeht fände ich das gut.


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Januar 2008)

treffen gut und schön... aber ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll bikeparkfraktion und tourenfahrer unter einen hut zusammen zu schmeißen.


----------



## soederbohm (21. Januar 2008)

Wenns sich terminlich beim Tom nicht ausgeht kann ich auch gern eine Tour im Chiemgau anbieten. Kampenwand oder Spitzstein sind immer ne Runde Wert. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Januar 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> .(und *NEIN* Franken ist nicht Bayern...)



Ich glaube da legen beide Seiten großen Wert drauf! Gut dass das jetzt nochmal betont wurde


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2008)

Gottes beste Gabe ist immer noch der Schwabe!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich glaube da legen beide Seiten großen Wert drauf! Gut dass das jetzt nochmal betont wurde


Ein Punkt wo sich Franken und Bayern einig sind


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Januar 2008)

manche der verfasser der comments hier würden jetzt fragen: communitytalk?!


----------



## soederbohm (21. Januar 2008)

Ach, solang wir noch allzusehr vom Thema abdriften.

Was wären denn mögliche Termine? Christi Himmelfahrt ist a. zu früh und b. ist da schon Lago-Festival. Pfingsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (22. Januar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> treffen gut und schön... aber ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll bikeparkfraktion und tourenfahrer unter einen hut zusammen zu schmeißen.



Da ist es wieder ... das alte Leiden. Beim VW oder Porsche Treffen kommen auch Geländewagen  ich denke bei einem Rocky Treffen geht es in ersterlinie um die Marke und nicht um das Einsatzgebiet. Wenn man jedoch Touren und Bikepark zusammenbringen kann und am Abend gemeinsam Party macht, wäre das noch die Sahne obendrauf.

Warum eigentlich immer so früh, was spricht gegen ein Treffen im August/September?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Januar 2008)

Die Idee Toure und Bikepark finde ich klasse. Und dann gemeinsam abend grillen oder so.

Pennen in München und dann je nach dem....Tourer = Garmisch, Bikepark = Oberammergau oder Bischofsmais  

Wäre ich der einzige der auch sein Dirtbike mitbringen würde um auch ein wenig die Münchener City zu rocken? 

da muss ich bestmove schon zustimmen.
Mir wäre es auch lieber so anfang September. Mai Juni ist schon überseht mit Terminen (DirtMasters, Willingen etc....)
oh mein Gott ich brauche ein Terminplaner


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder ... das alte Leiden. Beim VW oder Porsche Treffen kommen u.a. auch Geländewagen  ich denke bei einem Rocky Treffen geht es in ersterlinie um die Marke und nicht um das Einsatzgebiet. Wenn man jedoch Touren und Bikepark zusammenbringen kann und am Abend gemeinsam Party macht, wäre das noch die Sahne obendrauf.
> 
> Warum eigentlich immer so früh, was spricht gegen ein Treffen im August/September?



Ich denke es sollte schon ein verlängertes WE sein, also z. B. Pfingsten (10. - 12.05.). Wobei das für eine Tour in den Bergen wg. Schnee knapp werden könnte (kommt drauf an wie hartnäckig der Winter sich die nächsten Wochen zeigt).

Oder das Fronleichnam-WE (22.-25.05.), wobei das kein bundeseinheitlicher Feiertag wäre und einen Tag Urlaub müßte man auch nehmen. Der Schnee wäre da aber vermutlich schon weg.

Danach ist erstmal bis Oktober Essig mit durch Feiertage verlängerte WE's.


----------



## soederbohm (22. Januar 2008)

Also
1. Möglichkeit Pfingsten (10. - 12. Mai) bundesweit
2. Möglichkeit Fronleichnam (22. - 25. Mai) nur in Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Saarland und Teilen von Sachsen und Thüringen
3. Möglichkeit Mariä Himmelfahrt (15. - 17. August) nur in Teilen Bayerns und dem Saarland
4. Möglichkeit 3. Oktober (3. - 5. Oktober) bundesweit, aber fast schon wieder zu spät

Das wärs dann wohl mit möglichen Terminen. Als "Austragungsort" und Treffpunkt würde ich wieder München vorschlagen oder gibts noch andere Vorschläge?

Gruß
Martin

PS: Vielleicht kann ein Mod den Fred mal oben anpinnen.


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da ist es wieder ... das alte Leiden. Beim VW oder Porsche Treffen kommen u.a. auch Geländewagen  ich denke bei einem Rocky Treffen geht es in ersterlinie um die Marke und nicht um das Einsatzgebiet. Wenn man jedoch Touren und Bikepark zusammenbringen kann und am Abend gemeinsam Party macht, wäre das noch die Sahne obendrauf.
> 
> Warum eigentlich immer so früh, was spricht gegen ein Treffen im August/September?



stimmt natürlich, aber man wird wohl mit nem rmx auf ner tour nen ähnlichen spaßfaktor haben wie mitm element im bikepark!


----------



## Xexano (22. Januar 2008)

@ Sw!tch: Nein, aber ein knapp 20 kg Switch war schon mal 2006 bei der Garmisch-Tour dabei: RedKing

Zweitens: Es ist ja *nicht *geplant, dass *beide Gruppen tagsüber das Gleiche machen!  * 2006 war es ja auch so, dass am 1. Tag gemeinsam beide Gruppen, zum plaudern und sich kennenlernen, durch München gecruist sind und manchmal wurde halt eben "streetmässiger" Fun gemacht. Also für beide Fraktionen problemlos. 
Am 2. Tag trennten sich die Gruppen dann: Die Bikeparkfraktion fuhr von München nach Geisskopf und blieb dort den ganzen Tag im Bikepark. Mittags war oben an der Hütte Essen angesagt.
Die Tourer-Fraktion hingegen ist nach Garmisch gefahren und hat die Reintal-Tour gemacht (All-Mountain war dabei der Guide, soweit ich mich erinnere).
Abends hat man sich beim Rösch in München getroffen und gegrillt. Da wurde dann natürlich alle Erfahrungen mit glänzenden Augen ausgetauscht  . 

Am 3. Tag Frühstück, gemeinsames schimpfen über die weibliche "Bettpartnerinnen" und abschliessend Heimfahrt. (Zumindest bei der Youth-Hostel-Gruppe war es so *g*)

Bikepark- und Tourenfraktion geht also doch sehr wohl! Es ist ausserdem, wie schon gesagt, ein *gemeinsamer* Rocky Mountain Treff. Danach kann man ja noch 1000 andere Rocky Mountain only Touren und only Bikepark-Treffen veranstalten, wie man will.

@All-Mtn.: Natürlich kannst Du soviele Touren in Garmisch organisieren, wie Du willst. Es wäre nur cool, wenn Du vielleicht wieder als Guide bei dem nächsten Rocky-Treff fungieren würdest (vorausgesetzt, es wird irgendwas mit Garmisch vereinbart). Ansonsten wären wir auf der Suche nach einem Touren-Guide für die Tourer-Fraktion. 2007 war ja (ich war leider wg. meinem Abi in der Schule) tourenmässig scheinbar nicht viel los, da man keinen richtigen Guide gefunden hatte. (Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege). Das wäre schade, wenn man 2008 dann wg. solche Probleme sich wieder in die Haare kriegen würde.

Die 2. Möglichkeit von soederboem klingt sehr gut: Genug freie Tage, um etwas vernünftiges zu organisieren und die meisten Bundesländer sind dabei. Ansonsten tatsächlich Pfingsten?! (Muss man halt eben auch mal warme Sachen mitbringen!)
Ansonsten: 1.-3. August? Manche hätten da Ferien, es ist ein Wochenende und darüber hinaus im schönen Sommer! 

Noch eine Frage: München würde kein großes Problem sein als "Treffpunkt", aber warum kommt eigentlich Garmisch nicht in Frage? Wir hätten Bikepark O'Gau und Reintal-Tour direkt vor der Nase...

_Wenn hier jetzt jemand zu unflexibel wird, dann wird die Rache so aussehen, dass man dann alles nach Winterberg verlagert!_


----------



## subdiver (22. Januar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Am 3. Tag Frühstück, gemeinsames schimpfen über die weibliche "Bettpartnerinnen" und abschliessend Heimfahrt. (Zumindest bei der Youth-Hostel-Gruppe war es so *g*)



Wie ist denn so der Alterdurchschnitt bei solchen Treffen ?


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> @ Sw!tch: Nein, aber ein knapp 20 kg Switch war schon mal 2006 bei der Garmisch-Tour dabei: RedKing
> 
> Zweitens: Es ist ja *nicht *geplant, dass *beide Gruppen tagsüber das Gleiche machen!  * 2006 war es ja auch so, dass am 1. Tag gemeinsam beide Gruppen, zum plaudern und sich kennenlernen, durch München gecruist sind und manchmal wurde halt eben "streetmässiger" Fun gemacht. Also für beide Fraktionen problemlos.
> Am 2. Tag trennten sich die Gruppen dann: Die Bikeparkfraktion fuhr von München nach Geisskopf und blieb dort den ganzen Tag im Bikepark. Mittags war oben an der Hütte Essen angesagt.
> ...



Ich bin im Prinzip voll bei Dir Xexano, aber nach den Erfahrung und Diskussionen hier im Forum vom letzten Jahr bin ich an einem Punkt, wo ich sage: ich biete Euch an eine Tour (oder auch mehrere) als Guide zu führen, wenn es räumlich mit Garmisch zusammen geht. Wenn nicht wird es eben ein eigener Termin, den der wahrnehmen kann wer möchte, oder es bleiben lassen kann. 
Ich könnte auch keine Tour z. B. im Hochsauerland führen, weil ich mich da gar nicht auskenne (nicht ganz unwichtig für einen Tour-Guide...). Außerdem habe ich den Anspruch Leuten, die zum Rocky-Treffen zig Kilometer Anfahrt haben, eine Top-Tour zu bieten und das ist die Reintal-Tour nun mal. 

Zu Sonderbohms Terminvorschlägen:

Pfingsten: M. E. noch zu nahe am Winter. Wenn im Gebrige noch zuviel Schnee liegt ist es leider mit warmen Bike-Klamotten nicht getan. Die Wege müssen fahrbar sein, sonst kann man die Tourenski mitnehmen. Die Tour 2006 war Ende Mai und wir hatten, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, noch meterhohen Schnee.

Fronleichnam: Sollte vom Schnee her schon eher gehen, außer es gibt noch eine wochenlange Schneeperiode in den Bergen. *Mein Favorit.* 
In den 4 Tagen kann ich gerne auch mehrere Touren in Garmisch anbieten, oder wenn München der Übernachtungsort wird auch eine Tour z. B. im Chiemgau (Soederbohms Kampewandtour) oder in sonstigen Alpen-Spots nahe München.

Garmisch fände ich auch ideal, da man da mit Sicherheit günstiger übernachten könnte als in München. Außerdem würden in Garmisch vermutlich auch die Münchner (wie z. B. ich) übernachten. Wäre gut für das Gemeinschaftserlebnis des Treffens 

Mariä Himmelfahrt: Da bin ich vermutlich auf Alpencross und viele Andere  auch irgendwo im Urlaub.

3. Oktober: Wäre mir auch zu spät


@Subdiver
Rechne mal mit 15 bis 50. Alles ist möglich.


----------



## ]:-> (22. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Die Idee Toure und Bikepark finde ich klasse. Und dann gemeinsam abend grillen oder so.
> 
> Pennen in München und dann je nach dem....Tourer = Garmisch, Bikepark = Oberammergau oder Bischofsmais



au, das is doch perfekt! 

Aber stimmt schon, warum nicht gleich Garmisch? Zeltplatz (gibts doch best?) + Grillen = perfekt und für die die ein Federkernschaumstoffmatrazenwasserbett brauchen sollte es da doch genügend Privatzimmer geben (ned falsch verstehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (22. Januar 2008)

(kl.geheim tipp) kurz vor garmisch in MURNAU im staffelsee gibts einen campingplatz auf einer insel sehr coole location ... betten gibts in murnau auch und in UFFING auch am STAFFELSEE gibts den welt besten biergarten ... mit auto bike oder boot zu erreichen ... von dort aus ist man in 15min i ogau 20 min in gap und 30-45min in muenchen

http://www.camping-insel.de/html/eingang.htm


----------



## soederbohm (22. Januar 2008)

Find die Idee mit dem Campingplatz auch genial. Und dann wären ja schonmal in Sichtweiter der Berge was auch was für sich hat.

Also 22. - 25. Mai in Murnau/Garmisch?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Red Dragon (22. Januar 2008)

> Find die Idee mit dem Campingplatz auch genial. Und dann wären ja schonmal in Sichtweiter der Berge was auch was für sich hat.



Da stimm ich dir voll zu, außerdem ist campen fast immer billiger. Wäre für junges Volk wie mich natürlich gut, weil das doch schon ins Geld geht.

Die Idee mit den zwei, ich nenns jetzt mal "Fraktionen" ist ideal, außer man ist Enduro-Pilot und im Gewissenskonflikt ob Park oder Tour.... 

Und, ich wäre auch für den Termin im Mai, also 22. - 25. Mai in Murnau auf dem Campingplatz ?


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

hmm so vom ding her klingen die vorschläge echt super, ich weiß ja nciht in wie weut euch das interessiert aber ausm norden hättens da einige verdammt weit.

und zu dem termin is dirtmasters!


----------



## ]:-> (22. Januar 2008)

> Da stimm ich dir voll zu, außerdem ist campen fast immer billiger. Wäre für junges Volk wie mich natürlich gut, weil das doch schon ins Geld geht.


 allerdings (zumal man ja noch dieses Hobby hat  )

finde sowohl Location als auch Datum richtig gut 

[edit] zur Anreise: bis München Hbf sollte man doch rel. schnell aus ganz Deutschland kommen und ab M-Hbf ist der bayerische Alpenraum ja sehr gut erschlossen (meist stündliche Bahnen).
Und dafür hat man dann Alpen -Terrain, Blick, Seen und Trails...


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2008)

Ok, ich melde mich dann schon mal für ein  Federkernschaumstoffmatrazenwasserbett an 

Murnau wäre gut, da fallen mir spontan noch ein paar Touren ein die von da aus innerhalb einer halben Stunde erreichbar sind (z. B. die Säulingsumrundung, Esterbergsumrundung oder rauf auf den Heimgarten als Aufwärmtour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2008)

ok, also vom Termin her würde passt es Pfingsten am besten. 10-12 Mai, 22-25 Mai geht für viele denke ich nicht. Da sind die DirtMasters.

10-12 Mai wäre eigentlich Top.

@ All-Mountain
Oh ja die Esterbergalm, ist zwar schon lange her das ich die gefahren bin, aber die war vedammt schön.
Auch zu empfehlen die Enningalm, die Eibsee-Tour oder auch der Plansee


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2008)

Tja, Pfingsten geht bei mir nicht ... da wäre Ende Mai schon besser. Aber wenigstens steht wohl die Location fest, vielleicht kann jemand mal ne Abstimmung über die Termine machen, dann gucken wa mal wann die meisten kommen können.


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Januar 2008)

Jetzt sind wir schon so weit gekommen, da schaffen wir das mit dem Termin auch noch.

Hier die Umfrage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=317768


----------



## Sw!tch (23. Januar 2008)

super jetzt ne umfrage zu erstellen wo grade zwei mögliche termine in einem ganzen jahr zur auswahl stehen, von denen der eine auch noch im zeitraum vom größten mtb-festival deutschlands liegt


----------



## ]:-> (23. Januar 2008)

mensch mensch mensch, 10-12. da war doch bei uns in erlangen grad anstich zur berchkerwa ...


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> super jetzt ne umfrage zu erstellen wo grade zwei mögliche termine in einem ganzen jahr zur auswahl stehen, von denen der eine auch noch im zeitraum vom größten mtb-festival deutschlands liegt



Muss ich auch sagen, ein paar Termine mehr zur Auswahl wären schon besser ... Kannst du da noch was ergänzen, All-Mountain?


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Januar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Muss ich auch sagen, ein paar Termine mehr zur Auswahl wären schon besser ... Kannst du da noch was ergänzen, All-Mountain?



Geht nicht. Das könnte wahrscheinlich nur ein Mod.

Welche Termine soll der ergänzen?


----------



## soederbohm (24. Januar 2008)

Ist halt schwierig, so viele lange Wochenenden gibts dieses Jahr nicht. Hab oben ja schon alle langen aufgezählt. Und je nachdem wie hart der Winter hier unten im Süden noch wird kann es halt auch gut sein, dass der erste Termin (also Pfingsten) zu früh wäre. 
Oder hat hier noch jemand Ideen, wann man das Treffen machen könnte?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Januar 2008)

And the Winner is: mit 7 zu 4 Stimmen *22-25 Mai Fronleichnam *

Und wie geht's nun weiter?

Die Tourenführung/Organisation übernehme gerne ich. 

Wer den Rest?


----------



## bestmove (28. Januar 2008)

Ich befürchte, aufgrund der dürftigen Terminauswahl und der bescheidenen Teilnahme an der Abstimmung von ganzen 11 Leuten, werden wohl real nicht viel erscheinen. Demzufolge haben 7 Leute für Fronleichnam gestimmt, was nicht heißt das auch alle 7 kommen ... vielleicht sind gar keine Tourer darunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (28. Januar 2008)

Ich wÃ¼rde mal vorschlagen, dass sich die Leute, die reale Interessen haben, am 22-25 Mai zu einem Rocky Treffen in Murnau zu kommen, sich mal melden und auch sagen, welche Fraktion sie vertreten und welche Art von Ãbernachtung sie bevorzugen: Federbetten oder Zelt.

Die Preise vom Campingplatz findet ihr hier!

Ich habe mal ungefÃ¤hre Ãbernachtungskosten ausgerechnet (p.P. ein 2-Mannszelt):

16, - â¬ (4x 4,- â¬) fÃ¼rs Zeltplatz
1,60 â¬ (4x 0,40 â¬) Kurtaxe
26,- â¬ (4x 6,50 â¬) fÃ¼r den Eintritt (dieser Part verwirrt mich etwas: Unter der Tabelle "ZeltplÃ¤tze" ist eine "Personen-Preise"-Tabelle. Sind das jetzt Eintrittspreise?)
Gesamt also dann: 43,60 â¬ fÃ¼r 4 Tage (fÃ¼r einen Erwachsenen, Zelt selber mitbringen). Duschen wÃ¤re frei! 
Es wÃ¤re noch 5% Rabatt drin, wenn man rechtzeitig genug bucht! Bei 15 Personen gibt es auch Gruppenpreise!

FÃ¼r die Federbettenfraktion: Geht mal auf diese Seite. Das ist am direkt nahegelegten Seehausen am Staffelsee. Dort kÃ¶nnt ihr dann eure Federbetten aussuchen.  
Ihr muss dann aber auch bitte einplanen, am 23./24. mit dem Schiffen rÃ¼ber zur Insel zu kommen, damit wir alle gemeinsam Grillen sowie diverse GetrÃ¤nke und Fachsimpeleien zu sich aufnehmen kÃ¶nnen. (Kosten fÃ¼r Fleisch, GetrÃ¤nke etc. mÃ¼ssen mit einkaluliert werden, falls sich kein Sponsor findet) 

Nur mal so als Gedankenansatz!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2008)

tja...was soll man machen...

Somit wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.

Dann kann ich jetzt ja weiter Fragen.
Wer, außer Switch, Soulbrother und mir kommt denn am 22-25. Mai auch nach Winterberg zu den Dirt Masters?
Wir werden da auch schon am Donnerstag aufschlagen um ein wenig zu trainieren.


----------



## Xexano (28. Januar 2008)

Oh stimmt! Darauf habe ich jetzt ja gar nicht geachtet als ich den obigen Post schrieb. 

Jo, dann wird es mit der Bikeparkfraktion wohl nichts?! (Ich hatte ja auch ursprünglich für Pfingsten gevotet, aber  Whatever...)


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2008)

Also ich wär dabei und werd sowohl in den Bikepark als auch mit auf Tour fahren. An so einem WE kann man ja mehr Sachen machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Januar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, aufgrund der dürftigen Terminauswahl und der bescheidenen Teilnahme an der Abstimmung von ganzen 11 Leuten, werden wohl real nicht viel erscheinen. Demzufolge haben 7 Leute für Fronleichnam gestimmt, was nicht heißt das auch alle 7 kommen ... vielleicht sind gar keine Tourer darunter



Lass Dir gesagt sein, *die Tour/en wird/werden stattfinden*. Es gibt auch noch Rocky-Fans die nicht hier im Forum vertreten sind. Ich vermute sogar stark, dass mehr Rocky-Biker da sein werden als beim Treffen letztes Jahr

Was die Bikepark-Fraktion betrifft frage ich mich: wenn soviele beim Dirt-Masters sein werden, warum haben diese Massen dann nicht einfach für den anderen Termin gestimmt? Vielleicht gibt es ja doch einige die den Bikepark beim Rocky-Treffen vorziehen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2008)

es haben bei weitem nicht alle gevotet.
sind vielleicht nicht alle so oft online

Es ging ja auch alles ein wenig schnell mit der Terminfestlegung.
Und wie gesagt...nur 2 Termine im Mai sind nicht wirklich viel auswahl

ich frage mich auch wieso man das innerhalb von 2 Wochen festlegen muss.....wir haben gerade mal ende Januar.
Die Planung an sich ist ja ganz cool. Aber die Terminabsprache war fürn arsch


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2008)

Aber: Wir haben ja gesehen, dass es diesen Sommer nicht wirklich viele Termine an verlängerten Wochenenden gibt (und die, die es gibt, sind halt oft von Festivals belegt, weil die auch auch ihr Geschäft machen müssen). Und wenn kein sinnvoller weiterer Vorschlag kommt... was soll man machen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2008)

Wieso muss es unbedingt ein verlängertes Wochenende sein?

Ich würde am Freitag Nachmittag losfahren. Samstag und Sonntag Radeln und abends wieder nach Hause. Und ich muss ca. 800km fahren.

Oder man nimmt sich Freitag Urlaub.


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2008)

Weil sich ein verlängertes WE nunmal anbietet. Wenn man Sonntag wieder heim muss ist mittags eh Schluss, weil alle aufbrechen. Und es kann sich halt auch nicht jeder am Freitag Nachmittag schon auf den Weg machen. Aber wenn Du ne Idee hast: Mach nen Vorschlag! Immer nur beschweren, dass andere es nicht richtig machen hilft auch nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (28. Januar 2008)

so, also ich kann zu dem Zeitpunkt.
Mit mein Element mein einziges Rocky ist bin ich an dem Wochenende wohl klar den Tourenfahrern zugeordnet  

Hab ich es falsch gesehen oder ist am 25. in Garmisch Marathon? Habe sowas zwar noch nie gemacht aber denke da werde ich die Gelegenheit gleich mal nutzen und ein kleineres Ründchen mitfahren. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust ? (http://www.radsport-festival.de/marathon.php)

grüße


----------



## bestmove (28. Januar 2008)

Ich kann zwar noch nicht 100%ig zusagen aber der Termin ist erstmal gesetzt  Ich halt es wie soederbohm, gegen ein Bikepark Besuch wäre ich nicht abgeneigt und wenn der All-Mountain so eine feine Tour anbietet nehm ich auch die rote Laterne in Kauf


----------



## ]:-> (28. Januar 2008)

Hi,
so ich würde dann mal eine fortlaufende Liste vorschlagen, damit wir in dem sicher noch länger werdenden Fred nich so den Überblick verlieren, wer jetzt dabei ist und was macht:
Jetzt fange ich einfach mal an mit denen wo ich es gerade spontan entdeckt habe.
Vielleicht ist der Abfahrtsort noch interessant, u.U. kann man ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden, bzw. mit den Bahn-Ländertickets zusammen fahren.

- soederbohm (Tour/Park)
- All-Mountain (Tour)
- ]:-> (Tour) Abf.: Nürnberg

noch nicht sicher: 
- bestmove (Park/ [Tour])


----------



## Red Dragon (28. Januar 2008)

So, meld ich mich hiermit auch mal an:

Kommt aber auch drauf an, ob ich finanziell zu der Zeit fit bin, ist immer so ein kleines Problem. Evtl. komm ich auch mit Bestmove, wenn nicht fahr ich von Frankfurt/Main mit der DB. 

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne in den Park und die Tour fahren, wenn beides geht, wäre echt geil.  

Naja, ich schliess mich für die Tour mal der Rote Laterne-Truppe an...


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2008)

- soederbohm (Tour/Park) Abf.: Chiemsee
- All-Mountain (Tour)
- ]:-> (Tour) Abf.: Nürnberg
- Red Dragon (Park/Tour)

noch nicht sicher:
- bestmove (Park/Tour)


----------



## MTsports (29. Januar 2008)

Bin auch dabei  

- soederbohm (Tour/Park) Abf.: Chiemsee
- All-Mountain (Tour)
- ]:-> (Tour) Abf.: Nürnberg
- Red Dragon (Park/Tour)
- Markus (Tour/Park)

noch nicht sicher:
- bestmove (Park/Tour)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (29. Januar 2008)

Bezüglich des Insel Campings auf Buchau, kann es sein das es ab 19:00 Uhr keine Schiffsverbindung zum Festland mehr gibt  Wäre wohl für die Federbettenfraktion interessant bzw. auch für die Organisation der abendlichen Grillsession.


----------



## Yetibike (29. Januar 2008)

Termin hab ich notiert. Würde mich an den Touren anschliessen
Evtl. versuch ich mich auch Mal im Park.
Zeltplatz, Personenzahl  2 (evtl. kommt noch einer dazu dazu)


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Januar 2008)

- soederbohm (Tour/Park) Abf.: Chiemsee
- All-Mountain (Tour) Abf.: München/Giesing
- ]:-> (Tour) Abf.: Nürnberg
- Red Dragon (Park/Tour)
- Markus (Tour/Park)
- Yetibike, 2-3 Personen (Tour/eventl. Park)

noch nicht sicher:
- bestmove (Park/Tour)

...wird doch


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Februar 2008)

jo, dann sag ich doch auch mal Dirtmasters Winterberg!  
wär schön wenn mir jemand bescheid gibt, wo ich Euch wie finden kann... 
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Februar 2008)

wo wohl, beim rockystand, den leuten die zwar eigentlich nix dafür können, fürs flatline ins gesicht spucken  nein okay, ich mags eigentlich... natürlich nicht so sehr wies rmx


----------



## Redking (6. Februar 2008)

Hmmmm, also sollte ich mal schauen das ich an dem Wochenende kann.
Leider ist da ein Tag am Meer geplant was nur für mich statt findet wenn meine Eltern nicht in Deutschland sind.

Da ich die Tour schon kenne und ich noch eine Rechnung mit der Steigung zur Pachtnachalm offen habe müsste ich wieder die Tour mitfahren. Diesmal werde ich aber andere Reifen aufziehen selbst wenn Schnee liegt. Irgendwas was gut auf Alpenschotter ist. 

Bietet auch jemand Rennradtouren an!  Das Solo will auch zum Rockytreffen obwohl es ja keine echte Canadierin ist! 

Und zur Roten Laterne : Leute macht euch nicht so einen Kopf die Jungs sind echt cool drauf und warten auf die Langsamsten.

Na so kalt war es doch nicht selbst mit Schnee. Sehe überall nackte Beine! 







Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Februar 2008)

So es geht weiter.
Wir sprechen hier schon viel vom Saisonopening in Oberammergau...hat schon jemand eine Ahnung wann wir das machen wollen? Ja, klar es hängt auch gewaltig vom Wetter ab.

Dirtmasters....
ja klar ih werde wohl häufig am DH zu finden sein. Üben üben üben...
und sonst ja am Rockystand oder so


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Februar 2008)

Bzgl. Ogau,wie Meth schon gesagt hat,sobald wir von hier http://www.bikepark-oberammergau.de/ grünes Licht bekommen ist es soweit!
Das wird dann recht kurzfristig sein,also einfach mal ab April bereit halten.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. April 2008)

*Endlich,Saisonopening in Ogau !​*_ 
...wird in Verbindung mit RM-Testcenter in gut 4 Wochen am 10/11 Mai sein. 

See you !_​






.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. April 2008)

Juchuu.
Ja da bin ich sowas von dabei  
Ich glaube da habe ich sowieso Urlaub.

Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. April 2008)

Hey Axel,
mit welchem Bike kommst du denn?   Rocky oder Iron?

Hat schon jemand gute Tips für nette und billige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2008)

Guude,

das hängt noch davon ab,ob mein Schwager mitkommt oder nicht.Falls er mitkommt,dann nur das Switch...falls nicht,dann wohl beide.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. April 2008)

Hehe ja auch nicht schlecht.

Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, das wir die Einzigen sind hier aus dem Forum.
Weißt du schon wann du ca. da bist?


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2008)

Ich werde  Freitag runterfahren und dann Samstag+Sonntag  vor Ort sein.
Sonntag abend wieder nach hause und wahrscheinlich am Montag (Feiertag) direkt nochmal nach Winterberg,falls das Wetter passt.
Hast du eigentlich einen Startplatz oder bist du auf Warteliste?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. April 2008)

Ich habe gerade gesehen ich habe da die ganze Zeit über wieder Urlaub.
Und je nach dem ob Alex nun mitkommt, werden wir das dann genau so machen denke ich. Winterberg liegt dan ja quasi auf meinem Weg.

Ja ich habs verbockt. Hätte nie gedacht das es so schnell geht. Warteliste.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. April 2008)

Was ist denn los mit deinem Knecht...wohl nicht willig oder wie  

@all,
falls jemand von euch noch unschlüssig sein sollte bzgl. Ogau weil er vielleicht noch nicht dort war,also die Strecke ist echt saugeil,abwechslungsreich, stellenweise wählbare Streckenführung  und durch selbst gewählte Geschwindigkeit von allen Könnensstufen zu befahren


----------



## Sw!tch (14. April 2008)

...einmal das und dann noch die Tatsache, dass ich meine doch eher geringen finanziellen Möglichkeiten diese Saison ein bisschen langfristiger planen muss.
Ma schaun was sich machen lässt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. April 2008)

oh ja das macht doch schon wieder laune  
war das nicht so das die STrecke leider nur schlecht abtrocknet oder so?


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2008)

Wie siehts bei euch aus mit dem Testcentertermin in Bad Wildbad am 17./ 18. Mai? Ist da einer von euch am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (1. Mai 2008)

Hätte Intresse am O-Gau Openning, allein weil der Godfather of Freeride kommt!

Könnte mich jemand mitnehmen? Komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main, also quasi aus der Mitte Deutschlands  

Hätte irgendwer einen Platz im Auto frei, Spritgeld ist natürlich selbstverfreilich.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (1. Mai 2008)

bin in wildbad dabei, leider nur am so


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2008)

Wade Simmons ist da in Ogau?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Hätte Intresse am O-Gau Openning, allein weil der Godfather of Freeride kommt!
> 
> Könnte mich jemand mitnehmen? Komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt/Main, also quasi aus der Mitte Deutschlands
> 
> Hätte irgendwer einen Platz im Auto frei, Spritgeld ist natürlich selbstverfreilich.



Ich frag mich ja nur woher Du _ploetzlich_ das Geld fuer ein RMX Canuck & die Reise nach O-Gau hast...wo's doch grad sooo knapp war.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (2. Mai 2008)

jop is da genauso wie in wildbad


----------



## Red Dragon (2. Mai 2008)

> Ich frag mich ja nur woher Du ploetzlich das Geld fuer ein RMX Canuck & die Reise nach O-Gau hast...wo's doch grad sooo knapp war.



Geld fürn RMX is garkeins da, steht nur noch in meinem Profil......als ein RMX nochn Thema war. Momentan hab ich nur mein Slayer! 

Geld für O-Gau is auch keins da, deshalb ja die Frage ob mich jemand mitnehmen kann, weil die DB 160 für hin & zurück will........

Und die Parkkarte kann ich mir grad noch so leisten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2008)

So, wie es aussieht bin ich schon ab Donnerstag da. Das heißt in Farchant.
Dann wird Donnerstag die Eibseetour gemacht und Freitag der Enning erzwungen   ist schon 10 JAhre her das ich da oben war  
Ja und dann ab Samstag in Ogau. Ist noch jemand früher da?

Ja ich frahre leider auch nicht über Frankfurt.


----------



## numinisflo (3. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> bin in wildbad dabei, leider nur am so



Dann sieht man sich in Wildbad.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Mai 2008)

aufjedenfall


----------



## ]:-> (9. Mai 2008)

> - soederbohm (Tour/Park) Abf.: Chiemsee
> - All-Mountain (Tour) Abf.: München/Giesing
> - ]:-> (Tour) Abf.: Nürnberg
> - Red Dragon (Park/Tour)
> ...



Gibts eigentlich was neues zu dem o.g. Treffen?
Leider hat sich bei mir der Terminplan etwas geändert, sodass cih wahrscheinlihc nur am WE kommen kann (doofes Praktikum in der Uni reingedrückt bekommen - bin aber noch am rebellieren  ) 
Wollte jetzt eben nur mal fragen ob's zu dem Termin stattfindet und wann die geführte Tour und Grillen mit euch allen ist - Samstag?

grüße


----------



## Yetibike (10. Mai 2008)

Morgen

weiß nur das ich mit dem Campingplatz n´kleines Problem hab. Da ich in nem Bus schlaf geht´s da wohl eher nicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, dass auch alle die nicht am Campingplatz übernachten und keine Kampfschwimmer-Ausbildung haben ebenfalls ein Problem haben. Denn der Schifftransfer wird wohl, lt. Homepage des Campingplatzes nachts eingestellt.
Sicherlich ein schöner Campingplatz, aber für unsere Zwecke eher ungeeignet.
Wie wäre es wenn wir das Event einfach ein paar Kilometer weiter nach *Oberammergau* verlegen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2008)

Servus,
ich grüße noch mal alle die die dieses Wochenende in Oberammergau beim Saisonopenning dabei waren. Hat echt Spaß gemacht mit euch. Mit dem Wetter hätte es ja nicht besser werden können. 
Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.  

mir fällt gerade auf, wir haben gar keine Fotos gemacht.

Cu
Niko


----------



## meth3434 (13. Mai 2008)

Hey niko,

yo war a super sach! Denke der Park hat dir gut getaugt, oder? Lass was hören wenn du mal wieder da bist, wobei das ja nicht so bald sein wird bei dem anfahrtsweg;-) 

War cool dich mal kennen zu lernen! 
hau rein, meth


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Mai 2008)

numinis abwann wirste in bad sein?


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Mai 2008)

Unser Ogau Wochenende war zum wiederholten mal sehr geil 



 

Niko,da warst du ja leider schon im Bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2008)

Und ich auch...ach Jungs, ihr fehlt mir!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Mai 2008)

FELIX,du hast definitiv auch gefehlt,im Juli müssen wir ja dann schon wieder (bzw. immer noch) ohne dich riden  
Mal sehen,vielleicht ist nächstes mal auch der Niclas mit dabei. 

METH,bin ab 7.7 dann,wie gesagt,für 2-3Wochen wieder für Tour+Park vor Ort und schon sehr gespannt auf dein NEUES,die Farbe ist mal endgeil 
Wenn...dann hätte ich´s Flat in derselben genommen.

NIKO,nächste Woche dann bitte mit großer Kuhglocke,Rassel,Tröte,was auch immer  ...würd mich freuen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Mai 2008)

oh ja leider. Nach dem Duschen bn ich nur noch ins Bett gefallen.

@ Meth
Ach dieses Jahr bestimmt noch. Bin ja auf jeden Fall die erste Wiesnwoche in München. (nur leider ohne Bike).
Dich auch.

@ Soulbrother

jawohl Sir  

@ iNSANE
sobald du wieder im Lande bist, wiederholen wir das in Oberammergau


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Mai 2008)

Servus

wer von euch ist den bei den Dirtmasters anwesend?
Ich werde mit Sw!tch vor Ort sein am Samstag.
Diesmal allerdings mit dem Flow.
Ein bisschen da rumschauen und den neuen Trial heizen und Slopstyle  

Cu
Niko


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2008)

Servus,

das Festival in Willingen steht vor der Tür.
Fährt einer von euch hin?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Sonntag da sein.
Diesmal wieder mit dem RMX   

Cu


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2008)

am wochenende 21+22.06 soll in winterberg eine erhöhte
dichte an rocky´s zu erwarten sein ... 
in diesem sinne man sieht sich 

bisher weiss man von den üblichen verdächtigen
soulbrother, bas aka maple leaf,ich selbst mit freundin auch auf rocky versteht sich aber blutige anfängerin
aher bin ich wohl etwas out of order oder beschäftigt aber für ein paar runs bin ich sicher freerider 
dann waren noch Mr,Freeride und Switch im gespräch wenn ich nicht irre und soulbrother kommt sicher nicht allein ... lasst uns also auf gutes wetter hoffen ... niclas


----------



## Red Dragon (16. Juni 2008)

Kannste mich mitnehmen Niclas?

Wenn ja präsentiere ich da der versammelten Meute meinen neuen Bock.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

genau so siehts aus. Wir sind dabei.

Freue mich schon. Wird bestimmt klasse


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2008)

Nach dem aktuellen Stand werde ich wohl eher alleine kommen...sofern sich da nichts mehr ändert.
Eventuell hätte ich dann eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für eine Person/Bike Sa. hin und So. zurück.Also mit einer Übernachtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. Juni 2008)

hey souly schreib mal den red dragon an bei mir wirds eng !
werde mich recht viel um meine lady kümmern ist ihr "erstes mal"
freu mich trotzdem auf ein paar runden shreddin´mit euch boys


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht das nun eigentlich aus?
Trotz schlechtem Wetter? Momentan sieht es ja nicht sooo gut aus.
Allerdings hatten die es letzten Sonntag für WIllingen auch anders angesagt.
Sagen wir "egal" und schauen wie es wird?
Wenn es regnet wie Sau ist es für Sw!tch etwas zu teuer.

Cu


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2008)

Hmmm...mit dem Wetter sieht´s echt bescheiden aus 

*Sa.* macht momentan einen etwas besseren Eindruck als *So.* laut WETTER.de

Was haltet ihr denn davon:
1)Wir begrenzen die Sache nur auf Samstag?
2)Wir verschieben das komplette Wochenende auf nächste oder übernächste Woche in der Hoffnung auf schöneres Wetter?

Aufgeschoben wäre ja nicht aufgehoben 

Sonstige Vorschläge?


Niclas,für den 2.Fall könnten wir am Sa.  *Boppard *in Betracht ziehen!?

So,jetzt erstmal EM!


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Juni 2008)

Dann bin ich persönlich für nächstes oder übernächstes WE!
 Bisschen Regen schadet ja ansich nie, aber wenn man schon zwei Tage bleibt und den demenstprechenden Kostenaufwand hat, sollte es sich auch so *richtig* lohnen.


----------



## kleiner rocky (20. Juni 2008)

is denn einer von euch beim rookies cup am hahnenklee dabei??
ich weiß des is noch n bissel hin bis zum 19.-20. juli aber als student hab ich halt net so die kohle um mal n we nach winterberg zu fahrn 
wobei mich des schon recht reizen würd.

bin eh meist eher lokal unterwegs sprich beerfelden, darmstadt, hauptsächlich aber auf den hometrails in heidelberg und weinheim


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2008)

ja sehr schwierig.
Wenn man den Wetterbericht auf der Winterberg.de Seite anschaut, sagen die es nicht soooo schlimm an. Wechselhaft und am Sonntag Abends ein paar Schauer.

Nächstes Wochenende habe ich keine Zeit.

Bin für übernächstes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (20. Juni 2008)

wetter.com sagt Sonntag morgens gut nachmittag leichte gewitter möglich
wenn das so bleibt bin ich sonntag ca 10-11 uhr dort ! (wiberg)
Samstag hab ich jetzt schon touring tag mit freundin im taunus geplant.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Dann bin ich persönlich für nächstes oder übernächstes WE!
> Bisschen Regen schadet ja ansich nie, aber wenn man schon zwei Tage bleibt und den demenstprechenden Kostenaufwand hat, sollte es sich auch so *richtig* lohnen.



Seh ich genauso!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja sehr schwierig.
> Wenn man den Wetterbericht auf der Winterberg.de Seite anschaut, sagen die es nicht soooo schlimm an. Wechselhaft und am Sonntag Abends ein paar Schauer.
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende habe ich keine Zeit.
> ...



Von meiner Seite ginge das in Ordnung 



neikless schrieb:


> wetter.com sagt Sonntag morgens gut nachmittag leichte gewitter möglich
> wenn das so bleibt bin ich sonntag ca 10-11 uhr dort ! (wiberg)
> Samstag hab ich jetzt schon touring tag mit freundin im taunus geplant.



O.k. wenn morgen abend abzusehen ist,daß das Wetter einigermaßen hält,dann geht Sonntag bei mir auch klar!


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2008)

Danke für einen "sportlichen" tag in wiberg boyz and girl 
schade das Mrfreeride und switch nicht da waren wetter war ja doch okay
bis bald
Anja & Niclas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2008)

ne nä?
hab ich es mir doch gedacht....
war nicht so nass?

ja nächstes mal sind wir dabei. Dann lassen wir es wieder fliegen


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Juni 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> Danke für einen "sportlichen" tag in wiberg boyz and girl
> schade das Mrfreeride und switch nicht da waren wetter war ja doch okay
> bis bald
> Anja & Niclas




 *!*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2008)

Servus,

wie war jetzt eigentlich das Rockytreffen vom 22.-25. Mai?
War überhaupt jemand da?

Sonst sieht es mit weiteren Terminen erst mal mau aus.
Ich kann nur sagen das ich nach August noch mal in Bischofsmais sein werde. Und das ich zu Eurobike fahre.

Vielleicht bekommt man da noch mal was zustande. Oder auch Winterberg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

Servus...
ist am nächsten Wochenende einer von euch zufällig in Winterberg.
Ich werde meinen Arsch mal wieder hinbewegen


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin zufällig auch da


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

sicher?? 
weiß nur nicht ob Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2008)

Vor 2 Wochen in Ogau.Mit unserer letzten Fahrt haben wir schön die Packung bekommen.Trotzdem war´s wie gewöhnlich wieder sehr,sehr geil dort zu fahren...und wer braucht schon den vollen Federweg seiner 55,gelle Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. August 2008)

Gude ihr Bube,

falls noch wer Zeit und Lust hat bei dem schönen Wetter in Winterberg zu rocken....?!

Neikless,Mr.Freeride und ich sind über´s Wochenende vor Ort 

cu


----------



## Soulbrother (31. August 2008)




----------



## Soulbrother (15. September 2008)

Wir (also die 3 hier oben drüber) werden unseren offiziellen Saisonabschluß in Ogau...mal wieder  ,weil´s do so schee is... zelebrieren.

Und zwar in der Zeit vom *2-12.10*

...also das heißt *Mr.Freeride *und ich sind über diesen Zeitraum sowieso da unten,unabhängig von der Wetterlage,und werden dann bei eben entsprechender Wetterlage am KOLBEN sein.
Der *Neikless *wird auch für ein paar Tage hinkommen,wetterabhängig natürlich und sofern er im Vollbesitz seiner Kräfte aus Whistler zurück kommt.
Der *pieleh* hat sich den Termin auch schon seit längerem in den Kalender geschrieben und vor hinzukommen,wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wohl auch zusammen mit dem *Osti  *.
*white necked* hat evtl. auch vor zu kommen,ebenso *BikeLebowski*...

Die Münchner werden mit Sicherheit auch nicht auf sich warten lassen und der Pro wohnt ja quasi dort.

Vielleicht schaffen wir es tatsächlich mal ein paar mehr als sonst zusammen zu bekommen,ich fänd´s voll geil 

Wer noch...?


----------



## Fabeymer (15. September 2008)

Hm, ich bin ja auch aus München und könnte evtl. in dem Zeitraum auch mal vorbeischauen...ist ja nicht wirklich weit. Hab allerdings gerade nicht im Kopf, was da bei mir sonst noch für Termine im Kalender stehen.
Allerdings wäre das mein allererster Besuch in einem Bikepark und Ihr hätte eine langsame und ängstliche Gurke an der Backe kleben...

Wenn das kein Problem ist, dann denke ich darüber nach.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15. September 2008)

Ich wär dabei.Urlaub ist schon seit anfang des Jahres eingetragen. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter stimmen und mein Knie mir keine Pobleme mehr machen.


----------



## neikless (15. September 2008)

ich denke bei mir wird es das woe um den 4. + 5. okt +- 1 tag !  außer schlechtem wetter kann mich davon kaum noch was abbringen !


----------



## Red Dragon (15. September 2008)

Niclas kannst du mich mitnehmen? Würde schon ganz gerne da mit aufschlagen, nur Bahnfahren ist zu teuer und extremst Bike-unfreundlich.


----------



## Jendo (15. September 2008)

Nachdem ich heute Nachmittag ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht habe mit nach Ogau zu fahren, hat mir mein ausgekugelter Finger nun die Saison beendet ...großartig!


----------



## neikless (16. September 2008)

Heute "kleines" Rocky Meeting im Whistler Bike Park 












und das letze ist für soulbro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2008)

so bei mir gibt es ne klitzeklene Planänderung.
Entweder bin ich vom 4.-8. oder 8.-12.9 in Ogau und Garmisch. Hängt jetzt auch vom Wetter ab und an welchem Wochenende hier die meisten kommen. 
In der Woche bin ich in Garmisch in den Bergen unterwegs. Auf jedenfall Kreuzeck-Tour, Eibseetour und wohl die Enningalm.
Also wer bock hat auch mal ne Tour zu machen....immer mitkommen 

Der Soulbrother wird wohl auch ne Tour mitmachen

schönes Treffen Niclas 
Das Flatline Grün macht sich gut auf dem SS. Im Hintergrund steht ja noch eins in weiß.


----------



## Osti (16. September 2008)

da ich zu der Zeit wahrscheinlich eh Urlaub habe, wäre ich zu jeder Schandtat bereit. Hoffe ich darf auch als nichtmehrRocky-Rider mit  

Bikepark und Trail-Touren ist mir beides recht. 

@Mr. Freeride: der Eibsee-Trail ist total langweilig, da kenne ich besseres...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2008)

die Eibseetour ist auch immer nur als kleine Tour für den ersten Tag gedacht, da ich ja ca.7 Stunden Autofahrt hinter mir habe. 

Plansee hatte ich auch letztes mal gemacht. Kann man sich ja noch mal überlegen dann


----------



## Osti (16. September 2008)

ok, zum einrollen taugt's


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2008)

was wie...hast du das Slayer etwa schon verkauft?
Und das Fusion ist das neue?


----------



## Osti (16. September 2008)

nein, das Slayer ist noch bei BA, allerdings ist noch keine Lösung in Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (16. September 2008)

Schade, schade ... Wi-berg hätte ich noch auf die Reihe bekommen, Ogau funzt leider zeitlich nicht. Also, weiter warten auf ein neuen Termin ... allen anderen, viel Spaß


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. September 2008)

Winterberg ist bei mir dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall auch noch mal drin.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

Klar,Wberg geht dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal...mir ist egal wann,bin eigentlich die nächsten Wochenenden ziemlich flexibel...macht ihr halt mal einen Vorschlag!!!




neikless schrieb:


> und das letze ist für soulbro



Yeah   ... danke,freu mich!Nic du bist mein Held 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Soulbrother wird wohl auch ne Tour mitmachen



Die Pipe ist sowieso dabei und Mo/Di`s läuft der Lift ja eh nicht wegen Streckenpflege


----------



## Condor (16. September 2008)

Moin,

ich würd auch gern ne Runde biken. Wäre für mich dann der Saisonauftakt und Abschluss in einem (kommt nie nie nieeemals auf die Idee Maschinenbau an der RWTH Ac zu studiern...).
Also wenn ihr noch wen aufn Bigbike braucht der damit nicht umgehen kann, hier bin ich 
Muss der QuickNic sich nur mal melden...
Ich würde aufjedenfall von Bonn nach Frankfurt erstmal fahren, müsst man dann mal gucken wer womit fährt?!
Könnte maximal noch eine Person + Bike mitnehmen, aber wenn der Nic in dem krassen Bus fährt und Platz is hätte ich natürlich auch nichts dagegen 
Bin aber auch teilweise ne Schönwetterpussy wie nic, also wenn die Wettervorhersagen nur Regen ansagen lerne ich lieber (gezwungenermaßen) fürs nächste Semester weiter...


----------



## neikless (16. September 2008)

... ich nehm dich mit ... wenns sein muss !


----------



## Condor (16. September 2008)

Dann meld Dich mal wenn Du wieder da bist. Du hast mir geschrieben, dass Du am *36.* wieder da bist?! In meinem Kalendar geht es im Monat maximal bis zum 31. 
Hab zwar kein Rocky am Start, aber wenigstens ist mein Bike dann ein Landsmann von Euren..


----------



## Red Dragon (16. September 2008)

Condor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich würd auch gern ne Runde biken. Wäre für mich dann der Saisonauftakt und Abschluss in einem (kommt nie nie nieeemals auf die Idee Maschinenbau an der RWTH Ac zu studiern...).
> Also wenn ihr noch wen aufn Bigbike braucht der damit nicht umgehen kann, hier bin ich
> ...



Hier, ich würde mitkommen wenn mein Vater mir nicht sein Auto leiht. 

Evtl. könnte man da ja schon am 3.ten Oktober auftauchen, da der 3.te ja frei ist (Feiertag).

Wäre jedenfalls jedem der mich mitnehmen könnte sehr sehr verbunden. Wäre ab Frankfurt........Spritgeld und so sind natürlich selbstverständlich!

Danke schon mal.


----------



## pieleh (16. September 2008)

ich kann nur am ersten WE (also 3.-5.) und ev. ein Tag in der Woche - na denn schau mer mal...


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Klar,Wberg geht dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal...mir ist egal wann,bin eigentlich die nächsten Wochenenden ziemlich flexibel...macht ihr halt mal einen Vorschlag!!!



Hmm, also wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt am 20.09. da und der 16.10. ist nochmal geplant sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Mal sehen was mein Chauffeur sagt ...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. September 2008)

Also morgen schon...hm,bisschen zu kurzfristig,da hab ich der Frau mit dem SXC,die hier ab und zu rumläuft, schon eine Tour zugesagt.
Aber *So *wäre wohl machbar!

Und 16.10 ist ja Do´s,also unter Woche...NO,geht leider gar nicht bei mir.

Niko,wann wolltest du denn nochmal hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2008)

hi,
also diesen Sonntag ist schlecht. Habe gerade einen DVD- und Bierabend am Samstag geplant.


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. September 2008)

Hey Jungs, 

freut mich zu lesen, dass ihr euren "Saisonabschluß" in Oberammergau verbringen möchtet..
Wenn es mein Terminplan zulässt, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall vorbei schauen und euch mit Ra(D)t und Tat zur Seite stehen..
Vielleicht kann man ja wirklich auch die ein oder andere Tour planen. Da gibt es so einiges!! Aber man wird sehen. Ist halt wie immer alles eine Wetterfrage!?

Bis dahin, 
Mario


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. September 2008)

Servus,

ja also wie gesagt. Nach dem Bericht mit dir in der Freeride will ich auf jeden Fall die Kreuzeck-Tour fahren.

Ja hat schon irgendeiner was gehört wie sich das Wetter entwickelt?


----------



## Soulbrother (19. September 2008)

Hey Mario,prima... davon bin ich ausgegangen 

Zu Wetter.com-laut deren momentaner Voraussicht soll das erste der beiden Wochenenden,zu dem eh die meisten bisher tendieren,ganz gut werden.


----------



## neikless (20. September 2008)

alter mein rücken tut so weh ich werde alt aber so alt wie der souly bin ich noch nicht noch ... wo übernachtet ihr alle also ich kann im notfall in meinem auto schlafen aber einige meiner mitstreiter sollten sich darüber mal gedanken machen ...


----------



## Red Dragon (20. September 2008)

Jugendherberge wäre was, oder kennt sonst wer was gutes und preiswertes?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

Hi,
also an welchem Wochenende kommen denn nun die meisten?
4-5. Okt, oder 11.-12. Okt?

cu


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> also an welchem Wochenende kommen denn nun die meisten?
> 4-5. Okt, oder 11.-12. Okt?
> 
> cu



Wenn ich komme, dann vom 02.-05.10.

MfG


----------



## neikless (22. September 2008)

3. bis 5. oder 4.+5.  vielleicht sogar schon am 2. spät abends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (22. September 2008)

Ich bin vom 2-5 Oktober vor Ort!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2008)

ok.
Dann werde ich vom 4.-9. vor Ort sein.
4. und 5. Bikepark und dann in der Woche ab aufs Slayer une Tour fahren.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. September 2008)

Hervorragend Jung´s...das könnt ja endlich mal was werden! 

Hoffentlich gibt´s so einen schönen Oktoberanfang wie letztes Jahr:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2008)

hi,
für alle Big Mountain Fans...
Wir sollten am Oga-Wochenende abends irgend ein Laden mit Internet stürmen. Rampage wird ja Live übertragen.
Arizona ist und ziehmlich genau 15 Stunden hinterher.

Sehr sehr stimmungsvolles Bild Axel 
da bekommt man wieder richtig Lust


----------



## kernspint (23. September 2008)

Geil dann reisen wir einfach rückwärts in der zeit! Wenn Arizona 15 Stunden hinterher ist, ist dort gestern quasi morgen... schon mal dran gedacht dass sich nach 12 stunden der spass irgendwie von hinten in den Schwanz beisst, du Lapp. Arizona umkreist quasi hinter der Zeit die Erde als Satellit mit 3 stunden hinter dem laufenden tag, also ist dort immer Nacht....oder so. 

Hey denk haklt erst ma nach, ja, ist schliesslich en Internetforum du Nerd. 
Game over


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2008)

ach ich vollidiot 
wie komme ich auf 15???
ich meine wenns bei uns 9 Uhr morgens ist, ist es da 0 Uhr
War wohl zu zu doll in die Arbeit vertieft.

aber schön das du so ein tolle Wortwahl benutzt. No body is perfect.
Du machst wohl nie Fehler oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (24. September 2008)

Also bei uns in Bayern gibt es mittlerweile auch dieses "NEUARTIGE INTERNET". Da findet sich schon was, wo ihr schauen könnt.. 
Wer natürlich neben dem biken und Party machen überhaupt dazu kommt!?

Bis dann,


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2008)

mal sehen wie Wade diesmal wieder abschneidet ich hoffe 1ster


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2008)

ich dachte er fährt nicht mit?
Richi auch net.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. September 2008)

wo steht das? o0 naja verstehen könnte man es schon.


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. September 2008)

Ich komm vielleicht am 5. (ist glaub ich ein Sonntag) nach ogau vorbei
Big up


----------



## Fabeymer (25. September 2008)

Wenn am 5. das Wetter passt, dann komme ich auch. Davor wird's leider nix werden, ich muss arbeiten und irgendwann zwischen dem 2. und dem 4. krieg ich noch Besuch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

ohwei.... habe gestern erst nahc dem 25sten Gästehaus ein Zimmer bekommen.
Nun wohne ich in Partenkirchen fast an der Mittenwalder Staße in der nähe der Skischanze.
Und kein TV auf der Bude 
Muss ich wohl meine E-Gitarre mit Kopfhörer mitnehmen um mir nachts die Zeit zu vertreiben 

Kann es sein das es ganz schön kalt wird? Da gehts nämlich weiter. Erst mal warme Sachen zum Touren finden die mir überhaupt noch passen 

Oh ja das wird wieder ein schöner Urlaub.


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

Ja bei uns in der Gegend ist es immer schwierig kurzfristig was zu bekommen.
Aber in Partenkirchen bist du wenigstens gut aufgehoben! 
Wie heißt deine Unterkunft?

gruß,


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

Gästehaus Herta.
Samweberstraße


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. September 2008)

Ja gibt schlimmeres! Wenigstens eine ruhige Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

sehr aufbauent


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. September 2008)

Servus,
ähm....wie sieht eigentlich der Notfallplan aus fürs erste Wochenende?
Hat schon mal jemand aufs Wetter geschaut?!
Oberammergau hat doch geschlossen bei Regen.
Oder packen wir die Bikes ein und fahren richtung Kleinwalzertal oder so?
Der Regen ist nicht das Problem.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. September 2008)

Moin Moin

Ich muss leider für das WE absagen. Freunde (gleich mal Werbung machen...) haben personellen Notstand bei der Weinlese und ich hab mich jetzt entschlossen, dort auszuhelfen.
Euch wünsch ich super Wetter und eine schöne Zeit in O-Gau.

MfG


----------



## neikless (29. September 2008)

wetter sieht eher schlecht aus (bisher)
als alternativ programm fällt mir noch das oktoberfest ein 
o´zapft iss statt o´gau 
aber bei schlechtem wetter bleib ich eher zu hause
meine wunden vom 10std.LeMö Mafa rennen heilen lassen


----------



## Soulbrother (30. September 2008)

Wetter ist leider für´s erste Wochenende voll für´n Ar...  

Oberammergau

Ab kommenden Montag ist die Tendenz wieder stark steigend und wenn dann ab Mittwoch der Lift wieder läuft,dann dürfte es in der nächsten Woche doch noch was werden .

Wie auch immer,ich bin sowieso ab diesem Freitagmorgen unten und werde dann...sofern dies hoffentlich machbar ist,erst einmal die ein oder andere Tour fahren,wie es sich halt ergibt... und mich dann ab dem darauffolgenden Mittwoch für Ogau bereit halten.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. September 2008)

ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin 
Sprechen wir uns ab.

Ich brauche erst mal ne lange All Wetter Hose.

Vielleicht kann ich mein Zimmer ja auch bis zum nächsten Wochenende verlängern


----------



## neikless (30. September 2008)

sehr schade dann fällt das wohl für mich aus da wir am woe darauf besuch bekommen ...
warte noch bis mi+do. denn die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... bin dann am woe um 3-4 
irgendwann bei passenden wetter irgendwo in mitteldeutschland für vorschläge offen ...


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich denke das bekommen wir schon hin
> Sprechen wir uns ab.
> 
> Ich brauche erst mal ne lange All Wetter Hose.
> ...


Die Feder hab ich dabei ...ansonsten alles wie besprochen.Bin gerade beim Zusammenpacken und dann geht´s auch schon bald ab!



neikless schrieb:


> sehr schade dann fällt das wohl für mich aus da wir am woe darauf besuch bekommen ...
> warte noch bis mi+do. denn die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... bin dann am woe um 3-4
> irgendwann bei passenden wetter irgendwo in mitteldeutschland für vorschläge offen ...


Echt schade Nici ...aber dann machen wir hoffentlich nochmal Wberg in dem Monat


----------



## santacruza (2. Oktober 2008)

@ neikless: was ist denn das für ein oldschoolcrosser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (3. Oktober 2008)

Wetter is ja voll fürn A...... hier in Ogau. hoffentlich wirds nächste Woche besser dann würde ich für einen Tag ausm Kleinwalsertal rüberkommen zum Fahrn.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Oktober 2008)

Servus und Grüße aus Garmisch.
Ja Wetter ist etwas regnerisch, aber ab Morgen solls besser werden und ab Dienstag an die 22 Grad.
Heute ne kleine Tour gemacht mit dem Souli und Frau.
Morgen steht die Freeride-Tour am Wank an. Ab Montag/Dienstag dann hoffentlich Ogau Bikepark.

Cu


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4. Oktober 2008)

Dann wünsch ich euch viel spass bei der Tour morgen. Man sieht sich dann spätestens mittwoch, sofern der park dann offen ist.


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Oktober 2008)

Gude Männers,

gestern ist uns beim Hochfahren auf´n Wank fast der Kopp geplatzt weil die Sonne so geknallt hat,nach dem ersten Drittel dann erst mal Jacken ausgezogen und Helme ab und weiter aufwärts.Aber der singletrail runter nach Farchant hat alles wieder entschädigt...nur leider so schnell wieder zu ende.Seit gestern haben wir allerschönstes Wetter hier und selbst vorgestern war es mit etwas wärmerer Bekleidung und abgesehen von einem 10minütigem Nieselregen trotzdem sehr schön zu fahren.Und zu meiner Verwunderung sind alle Wege die wir jetzt schon gefahren sind matschfrei.Also dürfte Ogau am Mittwoch auch nichts im Wege stehen.

cu


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2008)

​
Wir hatten eine sehr schöne Woche und abgesehen von den ersten 2Tagen auch traumhaftes Wetter,schade,daß nicht noch ein paar mehr kommen konnten!


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja, da wird man ja neidisch! 
Irgendwie komisch dass ich trotz goldenstem Herbst seit langen kaum Zeit finde Rad zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (15. Oktober 2008)

"Neid" ist das absolut richtige Wort!
Ich bin am letzten Sonntag zum erstenmal seit über einem Monat wieder ne kleine Tour mit dem Switch gefahren...! 

@ Axel: Tolle Bilder die Du da mal wieder gemacht hast! Gibt es auch Videomaterial?

mfg
Robert


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Müssen diese Bilder sein?! Ich hoffe der kommende Spätburgunder war es wert, das zu verpassen.
Tolle Bilder! 

MfG


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Oktober 2008)

Jepp es gibt Videoaufnahmen.
Soweit ich das beurteilen kann auch ganz gute 
Sehr viel von dem hammermäßigen Singletrail 
Ogau und Lenggries.

Ich bin absolut gespannt Axel


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt auch Videoaufnahmen von normaler Videokamera und Helmkamera ...ja,das wird noch ein wenig dauern,ist halt mit viel Arbeit verbunden und im Moment sind erst die Fotos dran.

Und wenn es der Niko heute noch schafft die eine Sequenz herzustellen... unter Druck setz..,von den Bildern die ich ihm in etwa einer Stunde schicken kann,dann kommt auch noch bisschen was in den Rock´n Action thread.

Die Landschaftsaufnahmen stammen von unserem "Hangaffen".Falls daran Interresse besteht,kann ich mal 
noch ein paar hochladen.


----------



## Jendo (15. Oktober 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die Landschaftsaufnahmen stammen von unserem "Hangaffen".Falls daran Interresse besteht,kann ich mal
> noch ein paar hochladen.


Ich Bitte darum!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2008)

Robert,für dich:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206849

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206848

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206847


Ansonsten ist,wie ich erfahren habe,mal wieder ein Termin für *Winterberg *geplant und zwar am kommenden *Sonntag*,also am *19.10* mit Neikless,Mr.Freeride,MapleLeaf(evtl.) und Corpsegrinder!

Möglicherweise das letzte mal für diese Saison,das Wetter soll am Sonntag ja wohl wieder recht gut werden...


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2008)

... ja auf ins letze Gefecht ... ich hab übrigens am 18 okt Gebutstag also wenn ich ab und zu vom Fahrrad falle helft mir bitte auf ! Geschenke nehm ich dann auch gern entgegen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Robert,für dich:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/206849
> 
> ...



Das zweite Whistler!


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Oktober 2008)

So wettertechnisch gehts ja für morgen.
Seit ihr morgen denn nun alle da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (18. Oktober 2008)

Jo,am Start,mit Niki und Bas 

Niki,bin dann morgen um 9.00 bei dir im Hof


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Oktober 2008)

So Jungs, es war mal wieder sehr geil.
Vorerst wohl auch das letzte mal in diesem Jahr. Ausser vielleicht Willingen 
Hier unser nettes Gruppenfoto (dummerweise sind die Bilder richtig scharf wo jeder wegschaut)
Die anderen Bilder lade ich im Rock'n Action Thread hoch

Ich freue mich aufs nächste mal


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2009)

Ich beende jetzt hier mal die Ruhephase der letzten 4Monate...booah wie die Zeit vergeht 

Extra ein neues Thema für 2009 aufzumachen können wir uns eigentlich sparen.Deshalb hier ein paar Termine für die kommende Saison die Nici,Niko und ich ins Auge gefasst haben:

*1)Winterbergopening (1.Mai,wenn möglich aber auch schon früher und davon gehe ich eigentlich fest aus,der Winter ist jetzt vorbei Punkt-Ende )

2)Ogauopening (sofern möglich ist am 1.Mai peplant,der Freitag ist Feiertag)

3)IXSCup/Dirtmasters in Winterberg/21-24 Mai,der Donnerstag ist Feiertag)

4)IXSCup Rittershausen/27-28Juni 

5)WHISTLER

6)Saisonfinale Ogau (Herbstferien),so wie zuletzt in `08 für ca. 1woche, FR und Tour


!Winterbergtermine während der Saison natürlich jederzeit/spontan!*


*CU*


----------



## neikless (2. März 2009)

super plan ! allerdings fand ich nicht das es schnell ging die letzen monate waren ein a.loch ! 
Nach ende des winters sieht es im taunus immer noch nicht aus aber immerhin keimt die hoffnung ...

(0) Wiberg sobald möglich !
(1) erter mai hab ich mi-so frei 
(2) dirtmasters fahr ich lieber wo es nicht so voll ist vielleicht B´mais
(3) Whistler wird der höhepunkt 
und danach sowie dazwichen will noch so viel wie möglich mitnehmen !

gibt noch einige ziel die ich diese season noch abhaken möchte
zb. div. spots in den alpen lange woe road trips usw

auf eine schöne season 2009


----------



## bestmove (2. März 2009)

Fein, fein  Anfang Mai habe ich mir freigehalten für Ogau, kann mir jemand eine Unterkunft empfehlen wo auch mein Radel sicher und trocken steht?

Wiberg, sobald und so oft wie möglich, allerdings werde ich oft unter der Woche dasein, ist mir sonst zu voll ...

Punkt 6 hört sich gut an Axel, bin aber im September am Gardasee vlt. geht trotzdem was zum Ausklang?!

Ansonsten schließe ich mich neikless an, nice season 2009


----------



## Fabeymer (2. März 2009)

Hoffentlich klappt es bei mir zeitlich zum Opening nach O'Gau, ich möchte die ehrenwerte Gesellschaft gerne mal persönlich kennenlernen. Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Betreib dort beim Opening? Wenn's zu voll ist, dann brauch ich das nicht unbedingt, weil sich meine Parkerfahrung auf einen Besuch in Leogang beschränkt und wenn man da ständig nur Platz machen muss, dann find ich das auch nicht so prickelnd.
Apropos Leogang: Hättet Ihr da auch mal Lust? Mir hat es dort ziemlich gut gefallen, die Kulisse mit dem Steinernen Meer ist wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## neikless (2. März 2009)

saalbach/leo. steht auf jeden fall auf meiner liste für 2009 vielleicht ja übers dirtmasters


----------



## bestmove (3. März 2009)

Wie sicher ist der 1.Mai in Ogau ... ich weiß, kann man jetzt schwer festlegen  oder anders, ab wann könnte der Termin feststehen? Sind nur noch 8 Wochen und ich würde mich gern langsam um ne Unterkunft kümmern wollen ... ggf. würden auch noch 1-2 weitere Rocky Piloten mitkommen wollen.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2009)

Wie gehabt,sobald wir von hier *Bikepark-Oberammergau* grünes Licht bekommen ist es soweit!
Das wird dann recht kurzfristig sein,also einfach mal ab mitte April schön die Wetterlage im Auge behalten und wenn abzusehen ist,daß die letzten 3Tage vor dem 1.Mai regenfrei sind,dann geht alles klar. 

Wegen Adressen,Mr.Freeride hat da mindestens 2,soweit ich weiß.Aber in Garmisch-Partenkirchen,Oberammergau u. Umgebung ist es eigentlich kein Problem jederzeit noch Zimmer zu bekommen,die haben da so viele davon,daß sie die sogar vermieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (5. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Aber in Garmisch-Partenkirchen,Oberammergau u. Umgebung ist es eigentlich kein Problem jederzeit noch Zimmer zu bekommen,die haben da so viele davon,daß sie die sogar vermieten



...und es werden immer mehr!
Also Zimmer gibts genug!!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. April 2009)

Von der Ogauer Bikeparkseite:

*Hinweis!Saisonstart am 1. Mai momentan sehr unwahrscheinlich, da in einigen Streckenabschnitten
noch sehr viel Schnee liegt...wie werden aber auf jeden Fall versuchen so früh wie möglich in die neue Saison zu gehen. O´gau liegt auf 850 m Höhe, der Start bei fast 1300 m und daher herrschen hier andere Bedingungen wie im Flachland...da ist der Fühling schon ein bißchen weiter und man will nicht glauben, daß ein Befahren der Strecken noch nicht möglich ist...wir bitten um Verständnis. *

Wie siehts aus Männers,ersetzen wir dann wie besprochen den kommenden Samstag,2.Mai,mit Winterberg und verschieben Ogau auf Pfingsten?!


----------



## Jako (27. April 2009)

guten morgen, die woche soll es hier auch noch 2 - 3 tage regnen, der saisonstart am 1. klappt bestimmt nicht  ich kann mich erst ende der woche kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich hoch komme nach winterberg.


----------



## bestmove (27. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus Männers,ersetzen wir dann wie besprochen den kommenden Samstag,2.Mai,mit Winterberg und verschieben Ogau auf Pfingsten?!



Das passt mal zu 100% in meine Planung  ich bin dafür. Ich hoffe ihr habt das nicht alle so drauf wie Mr.Freeride, das würde mich deprimieren. Also Rentner und Anfänger sind ebenfalls herzlich Willkommen! 

@RedDragon
Ich hätte für Samstag noch ein Plätzchen frei, wie sieht es aus bei Dir?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. April 2009)

ja auch nicht schlecht. Das könnte ja ein schön großer Flatline/Rocky Train werden.
Aber sicher, meine kleine Anfängerin ist wohl wieder mit dabei 

@ Soulbrother
Diesen Samstag war nicht viel mit Hangaffe. Sie war fast durchgehend am heizen.


----------



## MrFaker (27. April 2009)

vielleicht kann ich mich auch mal überwinden, die 350km einfach zu fahren 

irgendwann sicherlich 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (27. April 2009)

Ogau an Pfingsten geht so gar nicht bei mir. Hoffentlich klappt es  am 2 Mai.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. April 2009)

^^ nächsten Samstag muß dann aber schon drin sein,Corpsi 



Jako schrieb:


> guten morgen, die woche soll es hier auch noch 2 - 3 tage regnen, der saisonstart am 1. klappt bestimmt nicht  ich kann mich erst ende der woche kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich hoch komme nach winterberg.


 das wäre nur fair,wir kommen ja auch oft genug nach Ogau 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja auch nicht schlecht. Das könnte ja ein schön großer Flatline/Rocky Train werden.
> Aber sicher, meine kleine Anfängerin ist wohl wieder mit dabei
> 
> @ Soulbrother
> Diesen Samstag war nicht viel mit Hangaffe. Sie war fast durchgehend am heizen.



Schau mal im winterberg thread,da hab ich gestern von dir und Alex jeweils ein Bild gesehen auf S.358


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. April 2009)

Hmm wie gerne würde ich Samstag auch mal vorbeischauen.Aber Wetter wird wohl nicht so pralle und dafür isses mir zu weit


----------



## neikless (28. April 2009)

... bin Samstag vielleicht auch am Start !


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2009)

Davon gehe ich aus,bin um nullachthundert bei dir 

Setz dich durch,DU bist der Mann!


----------



## Fabeymer (28. April 2009)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Heizen.
Nach Oberammergau wäre ich gekommen, aber Winterberg für mich leider nicht drin...vor allem, weil ich mich seit gestern mit einer Stirnhöhlenentzündung rumschlagen muss...
Naja, dann eben im Herbst. Da habe ich dann mein Fahrtraining hinter mir und krieche hoffentlich nicht mehr so rum, wie ich das im Moment wohl tun würde.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2009)

Servus,

obwohl es gestern so irre voll war, war es doch ganz lustig.
Und ein haufen sehr geiler Rocky's 

Spätestens bei den Dirtmasters bin ich wieder in Winterberg zu finden.

Cu


----------



## bestmove (3. Mai 2009)

Yep, war auch sehr fein euch mal alle live zu erleben  einzigst die Liftschlange trübte den Spaß ein wenig. Freu mich schon auf Ogau, hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit.

Dirtmasters ist mir zu voll, vielleicht als Zuschauer ...


----------



## bestmove (4. Mai 2009)

Dafür das keiner nen Foto gemacht hat, hab ich das hier wenigstens gefunden. Nicht wirklich was erkennbar aber evtl. für Insider


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Mai 2009)

boooooaaaaah ey die ganz rechte  

wie so ein Haufen wilder Hummeln 
wo hast du es gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (4. Mai 2009)

Lars seine bessere Hälfte hat mal zufällig von der Panorama Brücke drauf gehalten ...


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2009)

Prima Bild,hab mich gefunden  

*Apropos Dirtmasters Festival 21-24 Mai:*
Neikless ist Donnerstags beim Rookies Cup am Start,
Mr.Freeride,Sw!tch und ich dann Sa. und So. beim DH Cup.


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

ja richtig , bei mir hats nur zum rookie cup gereicht und da werde ich 
in meiner ü 30 klasse sicher im letzten drittel zu finden sein. egal!

ich kann mich auf dem bild nicht finden liegt wohl an meinen
pilsner.bunny.tarn.an.zug


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2009)

...liegt daran das ich (be)schützend vor dir stehe 

Wird zeit das die beim IXS für mich endlich mal die Klasse: Senioren 2 (ü40)
einführen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2009)

wie, was wir fahren in einer Klasse?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2009)

Nein,du fährst Herren *bis *30 und ich Masters *ab *30


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,
das Dirtmastersfestival hat nicht mal angefangen das steht schon das nächste Festival in den Startlöchern.

Wer ist in Willingen beim Festival dabei? 12.-14. Juni
Ich werde mit meinem Slayer am Sonntag vor Ort sein und warscheilich bei dem Endurorennen starten 

Cu


----------



## maple leaf (8. Mai 2009)

Moin,

Neikless und ich sind morgen schon mal ab 10 Uhr an der Talstation in Willingen...

Wird wohl wohl ein lustiges rollen über die FR-Strecke!

Noch wer mit am Start?

cheers,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wer ist in Willingen beim Festival dabei? 12.-14. Juni
> Ich werde mit meinem Slayer am Sonntag vor Ort sein und warscheilich bei dem *Endurorennen* starten
> ...



 oha,interressant! *LINK?*



maple leaf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Neikless und ich sind morgen schon mal ab 10 Uhr an der Talstation in Willingen...
> 
> ...



Viel Spass ihr Bube  
Ich muß mich morgen mal drum kümmern meine Rennziege fürs Wasser startklar zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corpsegrinder (9. Mai 2009)

Ist morgen irgendwer in Winterberg am Start?


----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2009)

gullivers reisen durch Willingen heute


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/
und dann auf Specialized Enduro Ride

Was ist das denn für ein Turm? Und war gut?
Nächstes mal sind wir wieder dabei


----------



## neikless (10. Mai 2009)

den turm wirst du dann schon sehen ! top to bottom DH 2 sec.


----------



## maple leaf (11. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> gullivers reisen durch Willingen heute



 Könnt mich immer noch wegschmeißen...

Geiler Tag, geile Strecke für`s Slayer und netter Bikebuddy!

Nur die hässlichen, tumpen und alten Alkleichen waren zum :kotz:

ride on,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Mai 2009)

*Jetzt  folgen ja direkt aufeinander gleich 2 Temine!*​
*1.* _*21.-24.5*_
Noch eine Woche und dann beginnt schon unser langes *Dirtmasters-Festival Wochenende*! 




cu,dude ...same procedure as every year! 



*2.* *30.05-01.06*
Und im direkten Anschluß,am darauffolgenden Wochenende *Ogau mit Rocky Testcenter.*Da komm ich endlich mal zu meinem ersten Altitude Test...sofern wir gutes Wetter bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Mai 2009)

mario wieder nur am gammeln


----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

@soulbrother

war heute das erste mal mit meinem altitude im wald 

einfach nur geil das teil 

kannst richtig bolzen hochzus und runterzus, extrem wendig, spricht super schnell und direkt an, soft freerider eben

und auf der straße lass ich die 25er roller stehen 

lg chris


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ogau mit Rocky Testcenter Da komm ich endlich mal zu meinem ersten Altitude Test...



Geil! Bin ich dabei & freu mich drauf! Nachdem ich das schöne Altitude schon in Riva mir entgehen lassen musste 

Ab in die Berge, Soulbro!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Mai 2009)

ach was...
dann dann sehen wir uns ja hoffentlich endlich mal


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> @soulbrother
> 
> war heute das erste mal mit meinem altitude im wald
> 
> ...







iNSANE! schrieb:


> Geil! Bin ich dabei & freu mich drauf! Nachdem ich das schöne Altitude schon in Riva mir entgehen lassen musste
> 
> Ab in die Berge, Soulbro!



Na klar,machen wir,das wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit!
Ich will ,wie im Herbst mit dem Pipeline,erst von der Wankbahn aufwärts am Klettergarten vorbei,über die geteerte Rampe bis zum Einstieg in den schönen trail und dann nach Farchant wieder runter fahren.Das ist der perfekte Test für das Gerät,ich bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## MrFaker (14. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Na klar,machen wir,das wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit!
> Ich will ,wie im Herbst mit dem Pipeline,erst von der Wankbahn aufwärts am Klettergarten vorbei,über die geteerte Rampe bis zum Einstieg in den schönen trail und dann nach Farchant wieder runter fahren.Das ist der perfekte Test für das Gerät,ich bin schon sehr gespannt



wann hast das vor und wielange? 

das teil macht schon spass, und wenn es die kondition zulässt und man genügend dampf in den beinen hat, müssen so einige HT fahrer schauen, dass sie nicht am berg stehen gelassen werden 

meins parkt in der beizbaren tiefgarage 







lg chris


----------



## Jako (14. Mai 2009)

hi souly, wo bist du denn da am riegsee? (da bin ich schon x-mal rum gelaufen...) wenn ihr die tour fahrt gebt doch mal bescheid, würde ich auch gerne mitfahren.....


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Mai 2009)

Ach,so ein Mistkram...ich hab gerade gesehen,daß der Testcenter mittlerweile um eine Woche nach hinten auf 6./7.Juni verschoben wurde,also nicht mehr,wie ursprünglich mal angezeigt,direkt über Pfingsten ist   
Ooooch,so ein bullshit...also dann doch kein Wanktrail mit Altitude,sorry.
Dann ersetze ich meinen ersten Altituderide eben durch den Freecross in Winterberg nächste Woche 

@Jako,direkt im Ort Riegsee selbst.


----------



## MrFaker (15. Mai 2009)

@soulbrother

mein alti passt dir doch sicher (18"), dann gibts chris testcenter 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das so drauf! 
Ich habe mich gestern fürs erste ins Aus befördert.
Die Story warum und wie es dazu gekommen ist, ist so schlecht das Sw!tch sich wahrscheinlich immer noch darüber amüsiert.

Auf einem Hometrail ein paar Orte weiter bin ich auf einen Baumgekletter um eine gute Kameraperspektive abzuchecken.
Das der Baum Stacheln hat, kann ja keiner ahnen! (habe noch nie vorher so ein Baum gesehen) Ich ziehe mich da den Baumhoch und drücke mir son Stachel schön mittig von innen in den Mittelfinger.

Zu sehen ist nichts mehr. Allerdings kann ich jetzt den Finger kaum noch bewegen. Scheint als habe ich die Sehne erwischt.

Wollen wir mal hoffen das es schnell besser wird. 

Oh man oh man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (15. Mai 2009)

Dann brems halt eben nicht mit dem Mittelfinger wie Shaun Palmer, sondern mit dem Zeigefinger wie Peaty!  

War das ein Nadelbaum?


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2009)

oh man niko du weisst echt wie es geht, gute besserung.
bin "nur" am donnerstag in wiberg ... ride on !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2009)

jaja ich bremese mit Zeigefinger, aber das Festhalten und das gezerre am Lenker ist problematisch.
nein, war ein Laubbaum.

@ neikless
ja ich kann dir sagen. Ich habe mir bis jetzt auch jede Messe versaut auf der ich stehen musste. Mit dem Messer geschnitten oder Zehgebrochen an der Türkante. 
Ja Donnerstag sind wir definitiv ab ca. 9.30 Uhr da.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Mai 2009)

Gute Besserung!

Hey, Souly - das heißt wir fahren nicht Altitude? Allein finde ich doch den Trail nicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2009)

danke!

ich aber 
auf diese Abfahrt kann man sich dann freuen


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Mai 2009)

Yeehaw! Das wird geil!


----------



## MrFaker (15. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> ich aber
> auf diese Abfahrt kann man sich dann freuen



das übersteht mein altitude MIT MIR nicht ganz 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Mai 2009)

Noch mal ein großes Kompliment an Soulbrother und vielen Dank für dieses geile Video 

@ chris
wieso das denn?


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2009)

wann ? ich bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (15. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Noch mal ein großes Kompliment an Soulbrother und vielen Dank für dieses geile Video
> 
> @ chris
> wieso das denn?



war bisschen sarkasmus hehe 



neikless schrieb:


> wann ? ich bin dabei !



ich auch 

lg chris


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich hab das so drauf!
> ...
> Wollen wir mal hoffen das es schnell besser wird.
> 
> Oh man oh man



Du bist´n Typ 
Sieh bloß zu das du ab kommendem Freitag startklar bist,denn so benachteiligt will ich dich beim Dirtmasters ja auch nur ungern in Grund und Boden fahren ...gute bzw. schnelle Heilung!  




iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey, Souly - das heißt wir fahren nicht Altitude? Allein finde ich doch den Trail nicht


Egal,dann fahren wir ihn eben mit anderen Bikes.Ich muß  nur mal wissen ob wir ihn definitiv fahren,denn dann muß ich die Pipeline ja noch mitbringen.



neikless schrieb:


> wann ? ich bin dabei !



Pfingsten Nici,an Pfingsten...so wie es auf der vorherigen Seite bereits steht! 30.5-1.6


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2009)

... äh ... gewitter ?  ne wann ?
29.05 bin ich auf jungesellen abschied in holland


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

Neikess, Neikless Süsse und ich sind am Sonntag den 24.05.09 in Willingen...

Noch wer Lust und Zeit?

cheers,

bas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

Hier! 
Am Start mit Sw!tch, Mrs.Freeride und mir! 
Allerdings schon verdammt früh, da um 9.30 schon das Enduro Rennen beginnt.

Wenn es regnet sind wir wohl nicht da.


----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hier!
> Am Start mit Sw!tch, Mrs.Freeride und mir!
> Allerdings schon verdammt früh, da um 9.30 schon das Enduro Rennen beginnt.
> 
> Wenn es regnet sind wir wohl nicht da.



Äh Du meinst den 14.06.09 oder?

Gestern war`s mal wieder echt cool in Willingen! Das Slayer geht auf der Fr-Strecke richtig gut. 

Laut den Liftboys wird die Strecke allerdigs zum Rennen umgebaut. Mal sehen was dabei rumkommt...

geht Ihr vor dem Rennen nochmal in Willingen trainieren oder fahrt Ihr erst am 14.06.09 wieder nach Willingen?

Mfg,

bas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

oh ja shit. Hatte einen Zahlendreher.

Kann sein das wir vorher noch mal da sind. Kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Wenn es regnet sind wir wohl nicht da.




Du wirst doch wohl jetzt nicht genauso anfangen wie unsere Schönwetterprinzessin,die Neiklessine


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Hier Jungs,was machen wir mit jetzt mit Pfingsten?!
Es soll ja wohl recht kühl werden und ziemlich bewölkt sein,also Regen könnte vermutlich jederzeit einsetzen...hmm...schwierig einzuschätzen...

Riskieren wir es oder wollen wir nochmal auf Fronleichnam (Do ist Feiertag! also 11.6-14.6) ausweichen,in der Hoffnung,daß es dann beständiger schön ist?

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## bestmove (27. Mai 2009)

Das würde mir sehr passen, ich plädiere mal auf Fronleichnam zumal ich an Pfingsten nur am Samstag kommen könnte und dafür wäre mir die Anreise zu heftig und zu riskant bei den Wetteraussichten.


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2009)

Gewitter ? wann ist dieses Pfingsten ? ah da fällt mir ein witz ein :
sitzen zwei Kühe auf einem Hochspannungsmast und stricken Heizöl,
sagt die eine "morgen ist Pfingsten", sagt die andere " mir egal da geh ich eh nicht hin"

14.06 bin ich beim enduro race in willingen am start


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Mai 2009)

jo, am 14.6 bin ich/sind wir auch in Willingen beim Enduro Race.

Hm. Kalt und wolkig? Ich bräuchte schon eine 100%ige Garantie von Sonne bei 800 km Entfernung


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2009)

ha ha das soulygirlie und der mr.free"bei schönem wetter"rider


----------



## maple leaf (27. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin am 31.05.09 schon mal vor Ort (Willingen), egal ob Regen schnee oder sonst was...

mfg,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Hat nix mit unserer Empfindsamkeit zu tun,nur läuft dann halt kein Lift 
Sind am Alti eigentlich schon Schutzbleche dran? 

Derzeit schifft es in Murnau und ist ziemlich "greisligs Weda" laut meinem Spion vor Ort und soll auch noch bis Fr. so bleiben.
Ich sag dann malfingsten ist gestorben!

Also ich werde auf jeden fall,vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit, am 10.6 nachmittags runter nach Murnau fahren und bis zum 14.6 bleiben!

Ihr könntet ja am 13. wieder zurück um dann am 14. beim Kinder-DH mitzumachen


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mich dann anschließen. Fronleichnam passt mir besser als Pfingsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2009)

mal sehen wenn das wetter passt 
tausche ich gern ein paar tage ogau 
gegen das enduro race ...


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Prima Jungs


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2009)

hm....ne also von Willigen am 14. bringt mich nichts mehr ab.
Ich habe schon zu viel Lust auf das Enduro Race. Und ich wollte mal ein paar Testbikes den FR runterjagen. Und Louisa erst recht 

Der Herr Schley castet auch einen Gefährten für seinen neuen Film.
Da wollte ich auch mal sehen was geht!


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Mai 2009)

Also der Termin für's Altitude testen, auf der Trailtour, am Samstag vom Testival in O-Gau ist aber schon noch gesetzt, oder?
Hab bisschen den Überblick hier verloren


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2009)

Nö  ...der ursprüngliche Termin dafür war mal von BA auf Pfingsten datiert,wurde dann aber irgendwann im Nachhinein auf 6/7.6 verschoben.

Aber da Pfingsten jetzt sowieso flach fällt,hätte es sich mit Alti/Trail eh erledigt gehabt.

Schade,schade,das hätte uns mal gut gepasst Felix


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

ihr zwei neggische burschies dürft auch mein altitude testen 
wofür brauen wir BA test centre wenn wir immer schön brüderlich
teile/testen lassen


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Wenn nicht schon vorher,dann spätestens dort


----------



## bestmove (29. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ihr zwei neggische burschies dürft auch mein altitude testen
> wofür brauen wir BA test centre wenn wir immer schön brüderlich
> teile/testen lassen



Das hört sich sehr fein an, lass uns doch mal bei Gelegenheit das SS rocken


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juni 2009)

Wer ist denn jetzt kommenden Samstag in O-Gau? Trailtour anyone?

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juni 2009)

@ iNSANE!
ja shit....und schon wieder wird nichts drauß!
Ich muss dieses Wochenende gezwungener Maßen eine absoluten Kurzurlaub in der Schweiz machen.
Ist allerdings nur zum Poisitive.


----------



## MrFaker (4. Juni 2009)

wohin gehts mr.freeride?

ich fahr am week ne woche an den gardasee, mal schauen was dort los ist 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Juni 2009)

Nach Bern für ca. 30 min. Und dann wieder zurück nach Hause 

Ohh Gardasee hört sich gut an! Ich wünsche viel Spaß


----------



## MrFaker (5. Juni 2009)

achso ok 

ein paar videos werde ich wohl aus helmsicht aufnehmen 

lg chris


----------



## Xexano (5. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Nach Bern für ca. 30 min. Und dann wieder zurück nach Hause



Mach doch, nachdem Du fertig bist in Bern, einen kleinen Umweg Richtung Süden. Montana oder Bellwald (2 h von Bern aus) und dort a "kleine Pause"... Fahrrad nicht vergessen!


----------



## pieleh (7. Juni 2009)

Hi - wer kommt eigentlich das kommende WE nach OGau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (8. Juni 2009)

Kann jemand was zur Strecke vom Enduro-Rennen am Wochenende sagen? Die alte FR Strecke in Willingen oder wo geht´s lang?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Juni 2009)

Es soll wohl auch auf einen Steilhang gehen, wo es schon etwas anspruchsvoller wird.
Das Straßestück zum Lift soll umgangen werden indem sie den Trail über die Wiese führen.

Das habe ich gehört.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Juni 2009)

pieleh schrieb:


> Hi - wer kommt eigentlich das kommende WE nach OGau?



Ich bin ab Mittwochabend unten,bis Sonntag.
Ab spätestens Freitag solls ja schön werden.


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2009)

okay samstag regen pause aber
wenn es die ganze woche regnet ist der park ja sowieso zu ...

ich bin dann sonntag wohl in willingen zu finden


----------



## maple leaf (8. Juni 2009)

Kann dieses WE leider nicht, da mir mein Rücken wieder etwas probs macht...

Aber wenn werde ich diesen Sommer wohl öffter jetzt in Beerfelden sein!

http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/

Klasse Park (Tageskarte 8 EUR) und auch nicht so weit weg (Für die Hessen unter uns) wie Willingen und Winterberg!

cheers,

bas


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2009)

8 â¬uronitas kostet glaub ich der 1/2 tag aber mehr schaffst du ja nicht
als "bikepark" wÃ¼rde ich das ganze nicht bezeichnen aber es sind doch schÃ¶ne
FR/Enduro Strecken ! macht spass dort, leider nur am woe mit shuttlebus.


----------



## maple leaf (8. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...aber mehr schaffst du ja nicht.



Bist schon ein derbes Tier! Ich sag nur IXS-DH in Wberg und Regen...



neikless schrieb:


> als "bikepark" würde ich das ganze nicht bezeichnen aber es sind doch schöne
> FR/Enduro Strecken ! macht spass dort, leider nur am woe mit shuttlebus.



Wenn die beiden zusätzlichen Strecken offen sind und der Lift läuft - dann schon!

Wenigstens kein retorten park wie Wberg...


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2009)

... wohl eher retorten biker eh !
"Fähnchen im Wind"

(regen beim IXS cup) ja das war für mich einer von ca. 10 gründen ...
aber wenns dich nass macht ich fahr nicht so gern bei
regen schon gar nicht auf zeit im rennspeed
dafür ist mir die season noch zu jung und ich will
noch ins one-and-only bike paradies whistler ...

aber jetzt erst mal ab in den nassen taunus da find ich so´n wetter
nicht schlimm ... bin schon ein harter Hund


----------



## bestmove (9. Juni 2009)

pieleh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi - wer kommt eigentlich das kommende WE nach OGau?


Ich ringe noch mit mir, der Weg is so weit und das erwartete Wetter so schlecht. Da fehlt mir noch ein Stück Motivation ...



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich bin ab Mittwochabend unten,bis Sonntag.
> Ab spätestens Freitag solls ja schön werden.



Könnte evtl. am Samstag anreisen. Falls es regnet und der Park dicht ist, was wäre die Alternative? Die versprochene Tour? 

_Info Bikepark Ogau:
Die weitere Öffnung hängt vom Wetter ab. Nach den starken Regenfällen der letzten Tage sind die Strecken nass und durchweicht und somit nicht befahrbar. Die Prognosen für Mittwoch und Donnerstag sind auch mehr als durchwachsen und eine Öffnung ist daher eher unwahrscheinlich...
*Wenigstens sind die Aussichten für Samstag und Sonntag sehr gut!*_


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Verständlich bei der Wetterlage!
Da ich aber *nicht nur *wegen Ogau runterfahre,brauch einfach mal ein paar Tage Erholung,bin ich auf jeden Fall ab morgen abend dort.Sollte es sich ergeben,daß der Park innerhalb dieser paar Tage öffnet,dann nehme ich das natürlich wahr...falls nicht,auch nicht sooo schlimm!
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz schlüssig welchen Untersatz ich mitnehme.Ich tendiere momentan aber ziemlich in Richtung Enduro um einfach in alle Richtungen offen zu sein.Bock auf Radeln hab ich auf jeden Fall.Egal ob Park oder Wanktour (definitiv also eine Alternative).Ich nehm´s wie´s kommt 




maple leaf schrieb:


> Bist schon ein derbes Tier! Ich sag nur IXS-DH in Wberg und Regen...



...unser Schnucki,en echter killerdude 



maple leaf schrieb:


> Wenn die beiden zusätzlichen Strecken offen sind und der Lift läuft - dann schon!
> 
> Wenigstens kein retorten park wie Wberg...



...ist dir da wohl zu hart mittlerweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...ist dir da wohl zu hart mittlerweile



Ne ist nur für`s Slayer nix wirklich dabei und mit "retorten park" meinte ich eben, dass es bis auf den DH keine Strecke gibt die noch ihre natürliche Bodenbeschaffenheiten hat.

Das trifft allerdings auch auf Willingen zu, nur super geshapte (Kieselzeug) Strecken, kaum Naturboden und Wurzel sucht man auch vergeblich...

Beerfelden ist mir da echt lieber! 

Vom einfachen Trail (blau) über die Fr-Strecke (rot) und den DH (schwarz) alles am Start. Das shutteln ist zwar bissi nervig, aber der vorhandene Lift soll wohl spätestens im Sommer 2010 laufen und dann werden auch noch zwei weitere Strecken erschlossen.

Einfach mal ausprobieren und dann urteilen...

ride on,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Bin ich offen dafür,können wir bei Gelegenheit mal machen


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2009)

Da kann ich dem Bas zustimmen, Beerfelden ist auf jeden Fall ganz spassig, aber natürlich mit den größeren Parks nicht zu vergleichen. 
Aber mir gefällts dort, hab ja auch ne kurze Anreise


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Aber mir gefällts dort, hab ja auch ne kurze Anreise



Ja wie cool!

Schreib mal wenn Du das nächste mal in der Zeckenhochburg bist...!

@Souly

Wann?


----------



## el Lingo (9. Juni 2009)

Im Harz haben alles Parks natürliche Strecken mit vielen Wurzeln und mit Juli macht der Wurmberg auf. Erstmal mit 2 Strecken in extrem schöner Umgebung, 3,5 bis 4km pro Strecke und es kommen bis zum Herbst noch 5 weitere Strecken dazu. Mit den Felsklippen und allem dort kann da richtig was draus werden, das absolut nichts mit Retorte zu tun hat.

Vielleicht hat ja dann mal jemand Lust...


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Im Harz haben alles Parks natürliche Strecken mit vielen Wurzeln und mit Juli macht der Wurmberg auf. Erstmal mit 2 Strecken in extrem schöner Umgebung, 3,5 bis 4km pro Strecke und es kommen bis zum Herbst noch 5 weitere Strecken dazu. Mit den Felsklippen und allem dort kann da richtig was draus werden, das absolut nichts mit Retorte zu tun hat.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja dann mal jemand Lust...



Kling auch gut! Link?

Ist halt bissi weiter von Ffm aus, aber ist in jedem Falle mal ne Überlegung wert!


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Ja wie cool!
> 
> Schreib mal wenn Du das nächste mal in der Zeckenhochburg bist...!
> 
> ...



Das wird sicher ziemlich bald passieren, da ich endlich mal wieder fahren will u. mein körperlicher Zustand dies auch zulässt. Ich geb dir Bescheid.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. am Samstag anreisen. Falls es regnet und der Park dicht ist, was wäre die Alternative? Die versprochene Tour?
> 
> [/B][/I]



Mir ist gerade noch *Leermoos *eingefallen,kurz hinter Garmisch bei den Ösis!
Da war ich auch noch nie und wollte auch schon immer mal hin...wäre also auch noch eine Alternative,da wetterunabhängig! 



maple leaf schrieb:


> Ja wie cool!
> Schreib mal wenn Du das nächste mal in der Zeckenhochburg bist...!
> 
> @Souly
> ...



Wenns da so "zeckt",dann lieber gar nicht!


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

Ach Prinzesschen... 

Musst halt bissi mehr in die Pedale treten - fliegen können die Dinger meines Wissens nicht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juni 2009)

Klar,die fliegen hoch durch den Sog meines Fahrtwindes...bis zu mir.
O.K. dann muß ich mal sehen,daß Sir Winston mir für den Tag sein Zeckenhalsband ausleiht.

Prinzesschen ist doch die andere!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2009)

Jungs,viel Spaß beim Endurorace in Willingen,haut rein 

Ich bin jetzt gleich raus hier


----------



## bestmove (10. Juni 2009)

Souly, schick mir doch bitte noch deine Handy-Nr. damit ich mich ggf. am Samstag bei Dir melden kann. Um welche Uhrzeit müsste ich da sein falls es zu einer Tour kommt?


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2009)

Oh,zum Glück hab ich jetzt gerade doch nochmal reingeschaut,schick ich dir gleich!
Ich würde sagen so zwischen 11.00- 12.00...aber da lass uns dann vorher erst nochmal tel.


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juni 2009)

Moin,

berichtet doch mal vom Enduo-Race und vom Festival (Willingen)!

merci,

bas


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juni 2009)

Moin Bas, ich fang mal an!
Das Enduro-Race war echt ne witzige Sache. Der Anpfiff galt immer für ca 20 Leute gleichzeitig, die dann erstmal zu ihren Bikes sprinten mussten, um dann möglichst schnell hoch zum Start von der Freeridestrecke zu kommen. Kann man sich vorstellen wie das ausgesehen hat  
Die Strecke ging dann unten erst ein ganzes Stück über die Straße weiter und endete dann mit ein paar langen Kurven über die Wiese am Festivalgelände.
Schade war nur, dass man plätze wirklich nur auf den Tretpassagen gutmachen konnte, der Trail war zum Überholen zu eng. 

Spaß war aber auf jedenfall da!

Festival, najo, wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Schade war nur, dass man plätze wirklich nur auf den Tretpassagen gutmachen konnte, der Trail war zum Überholen zu eng



und selbst da war der komplette Weg teilweise von langsameren Mitstreitern komplett versperrt.

Da man eh nicht überholen konnte war die ganze Sache sehr entspannt.
Louisa und ich haben ein paar Bilder gemacht die das beweisen  

Ich habe die nächste Runde um einen Platz verpasst. Ich habe in der letzten Tretpassage zu spät zum Überholversuch angesetzt....die nächste Kurve kam früher als erwartet.
Sw!tch hat mit seinem Dirtbike auch gut Gas gegeben 

Aber es hat echt Laune gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

hier die Bilder 

Sw!tch




neikless am Start und unten kurz vorm Ziel












Me




ja wir hatten unseren Spaß


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



Hat dem Neikless wohl keiner von den jungen Schnöseln mal aufs Rad helfen wollen...die haben alle keinen Respekt mehr vorm Alter!
Und was issn das fürn fieser Hobbyfuß...  

Sieht wirklich alles recht spassig und entspannt aus,coole Sache 

Ich hatte auch sehr schöne Tage in OBB.Ab Freitag mit bestem Wetter und einer sehr,sehr geilen Ogauer Strecke,trocken,schnell und in bestem Zustand.Es gibt stellenweise neue Alternativlinien die mir sehr gut gepasst hatten.So sehr,daß ich mich samstags komplett leer gefahren habe und sonntags zu platt war um aus meinem Liegestuhl am See nochmal hochzukommen...alt halt  

*Frühstücken am See...*




*t-shirt- und short-riding in Ogau...*




*Ranzen vollschlagen...*




Fürs Erste bin ich mal wieder erholt


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2009)

Ranzen ist bei uns im Norden die Schultasche der Kinder. Die werden sich freuen, wenn Du denen die Pizza rein stopfst


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Ranzen vollschlagen...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch die Vincenzo Pizzaria am Rathausplatz in Partenkirchen!?


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Juni 2009)

"Da Noi" am unteren Ende der Murnauer Fußgängerzone 

Schade das du am Wochenende nicht da warst,die Strecke war so geil schnell zu fahren


----------



## MrFaker (18. Juni 2009)

wann finden nun die "rocky days beerfelden 2009" statt? 

ich wäre dann natürlich auch dabei, ist von mir auch nur 35-40km

lg chris


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wann finden nun die "rocky days beerfelden 2009" statt?
> 
> ich wäre dann natürlich auch dabei, ist von mir auch nur 35-40km
> 
> lg chris




Ich würde den 27 oder den 28.06.09 vorschlage...


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wann finden nun die "rocky days beerfelden 2009" statt?
> 
> ich wäre dann natürlich auch dabei, ist von mir auch nur 35-40km
> 
> lg chris



Von mir sinds auch nur circa 65km oder so.



maple leaf schrieb:


> Ich würde den 27 oder den 28.06.09 vorschlage...



Wäre sehr gerne dabei, aber ich kann aufgrund von meinen Tenniswettkämpfen erst ab Mitte bis Ende Juli wieder an den Wochenenden.


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juni 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Von mir sinds auch nur circa 65km oder so.
> 
> 
> 
> Wäre sehr gerne dabei, aber ich kann aufgrund von meinen Tenniswettkämpfen erst ab Mitte bis Ende Juli wieder an den Wochenenden.



Na wir können`s ja nochmal wiederholen...

Viel Erfolg in Wimbledon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (19. Juni 2009)

@maple leaf

ja 27 oder 28.6 wäre ok 

soulbrother, mr.freeride, neikless und co. wie sieht es bei euch aus - lust? 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (21. Juni 2009)

hi

habe einen flug nach canada abzugeben
zum rocky treffen in whistler


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> @maple leaf
> 
> ja 27 oder 28.6 wäre ok
> 
> ...



Bei mir geht vor unserem Urlaub erst mal nix,hab momentan immer noch ein dickes Knie und ein paar Segelregatten stehen auch noch an.



neikless schrieb:


> hi
> 
> habe einen flug nach canada abzugeben
> zum rocky treffen in whistler



Aber nur an ein hübsches Mädel...


----------



## neikless (22. Juni 2009)

... die hübschen mädchen dürfen dann auch mit ins Appartment


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2009)

...genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt!


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juni 2009)

Ich muss leider für dieses WE "beerfelden" absagen - mein drecks Rücken macht mir mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung...


----------



## neikless (6. August 2009)

Der Herr Soulbro und ich sind werden uns am Samstag im BikePark O´Gau rumtreiben ...
... ich allerdings ohne rocky


----------



## TurboLenzen (6. August 2009)

Na dann wünsch ich euch Viel Spaß in "Klein-Whistler"!!
Grüßt mir den Tobi..

Bin dann mal weg,


----------



## neikless (9. August 2009)

ich mag O´gau , gern bald wieder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Na dann wünsch ich euch Viel Spaß in "Klein-Whistler"!!
> Grüßt mir den Tobi..
> 
> Bin dann mal weg,



...und du uns den Wade,viel Spaß beim Heli-biken! 



neikless schrieb:


> ich mag O´gau , gern bald wieder !!!



...Mitte Okt. zum Saisonende!


----------



## neikless (13. August 2009)

Samstag 15 Aug. WILLINGEN !!! 
-Mr.Freeride mit Freundin
-Neikless (vielleicht mit Freundin & Hund)

wer ist noch dabei ... ?


----------



## Sw!tch (13. August 2009)

bin auch mit von der partie


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. August 2009)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wer sich dieses bekackte System der Dämpferbefestigung am Golf 4 ausgedacht hat!!!!!! Früher war alles besser und einfacher!

Kurzum...wenn ich heute nicht die neuen Dämpfer in diese sch*** enge Klemmung bekomme, kann ich morgen nicht nach Willingen kommen.

Dann steht mir kein sinnvolles Auto zur Verfügung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. August 2009)

so....alles erledigt! Morgen gehts sowas von los hihi 
Wir sehen uns!


----------



## neikless (15. August 2009)

war ein guter tag ! mit 3 sehr schönen RMXen  (4gewinnt) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2009)

4 Gewinnt! 

Ja es hat wieder irre spaß gemacht!
Bei der letzten Abfahrt hat sich in der ersten Kurve mein linkes Pedal verabschiedet. Pedal hat sich von der Achse gelöst. Das Gewinde hat sich innen aufgelöst!

Axel kauf dir ein RMX. Für dein Fahrstil ist es echt perfekt!
Außerdem haben wir eh Gruppenzwang


----------



## Soulbrother (16. August 2009)

erst mal sehen was es noch mit dem Knie gibt,Di abwarten.
CD hast du bekommen ?!


----------



## neikless (17. August 2009)

Servus ,
werde aller Vorraussichtnach, am Woe (21. - 23. Aug.) 
spontan Richtung Süden fahren,
im Gespräch sind B´mais sowie O´gau ...
Neukirchen oder Saalbach wäre sicher auch fett,
wird mir aber denke ich von der Fahrtzeit zu lang/weit.
B´mais steht ganz hoch im Kurs !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. August 2009)

also wir wünschen dir/euch viel Spaß 

wir wurde gerade die Planung für nächstes Jahr um die Ohren geschlagen 

Im Sommer gehts an den Gardasee ein wenig touren und freeriden.
Mein Bruder kauft sich einen neuen Trek Boliden und brauch nun den richtigen Urlaub dafür.
Den beiden AllMountain Slayer konnte er nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## MrFaker (21. August 2009)

mr.freeride wann wollt ihr fahren? 

ich war ja schon ne woche, aber noch ne woche geht immer 

@neikless

wenn du begleitung suchst, gerne doch 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (23. August 2009)

also B´mais war echt PHAT !

steht für mich auf jeden Fall noch(mal) auf der Wunschliste für dieses Jahr !!!
Mitte/Ende September bis Anfang/Mitte Oktober ...

Chis dein Eintag kam leider zu spät freu mich aber in Zukunft 
über dates mit dir und anderen die zusammen Lust auf ein Road Trip
Bike Wochenende haben ...

( bin auch für andere Ziele bereit )


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2009)

@ chrisRM6
joa irgendwann im Sommer 2010 

@ neikless
ich hatte das so gedacht:
B-Mais mit dem Saisonende in OGau verketten.
Samstag-Sonntag, oder Montag-Dienstag - BMais
Der jeweilige Zeitraum bis zum nächsten Wochenende - Touren in Garmisch
Samstag-Sonntag - OGau

Wenn das Wetter und alles andere auch passt 

für alle Norddeutschen Rockys!!!
Ich war gestern in Braunlage im neuen Bikepark.
Der ist echt klasse. Schöne ruppige Strecken. Und es sind noch nicht alle fertig. Der fertige DH ist 3,5 km lang.

Also erst mal gibt es für mich keinen Grund mehr nach Winterberg zu fahren.


----------



## el Lingo (24. August 2009)

Das sage ich ja schon lange! Wir haben 4 Parks im Harz plus super Trails im Deister...

Niko, war schön, Dich mal wieder getroffen zu haben!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2009)

Ja fand ich auch 
Garantiert noch mal ;-)

Aber mein Rücken ist de Hölle 
Schön den Nerv eingeklemmt


----------



## neikless (24. August 2009)

mo.+die. ist der b mais park geschlossen !!!

ich komm auch gern mal in den harz ! ist von frankfurt aus
auch nicht länger zu fahren als nach wiberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2009)

ehrlich??

Cool......na dann los!!!!!!


----------



## MrFaker (25. August 2009)

also wie gesagt, einfach rechtzeitig bescheid geben, viel mehr als bikepark reizen mich wochenende trips in die berge und dann gondel hoch/ bike runter 

@mr.freeride

hast du/ihr schon was festes für 2010 gardasee?

ich will auf jeden fall wieder hin, die 601 ist einfach 1,5h abwärts der pure wahnsinn 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. August 2009)

nein was festes noch nicht. Wir wissen bisher nur das wir hinfahren 
allerdings werden wir die Berge auch rauf radeln.


----------



## neikless (31. August 2009)

*TerminVorschlag **Geiskopf/Bischofsmais*
werde mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu dieser Zeit dort sein ...
*17. - 20. Sep. (Do. bis So.)*

bei sehr gutem / trockenem Wetter könnte ich mir auch vorstellen
nach Neukirchen ins SalzburgerLand zu fahren die Trails am Wildkogel
sollen ja lohnentswert sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. August 2009)

hmmm schlecht! Wenn dann eher letzte September Woche oder so.

nachdem ich im Winterberg-Thread gelesen habe das sie den DH jetzt komplett begradigt haben, melde ich mich von Winterberg ab.
Auch für Treffen werde ich nicht hinfahren.

Willingen mit Mädels ja


----------



## MrFaker (31. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> *TerminVorschlag **Geiskopf/Bischofsmais*
> werde mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zu dieser Zeit dort sein ...
> *17. - 20. Sep. (Do. bis So.)*
> 
> ...



salzburgerland würde mich reizen 

geiskopf eher weniger 

lg chris


----------



## Xexano (31. August 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich meld mich auch mal dann an! 17-20 Sept. klingt gut und ich denke mal, da hätte ich Zeit für so etwas! Lust ist auf jeden Fall immer da! 

Aber bitte nur Locations mit Gondel, sonst hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich mein RMX nach oben verfrachten soll. ETSX wäresicherlich ein bissl zu zierlich für die angepeilten Trails...

Mayrhofen wär auch Interessant. Haben sie noch in diesem Zeitraum offen?


----------



## neikless (31. August 2009)

also bei mir sieht es sehr nach geiskopf aus
da nicht zu weit ...
da auch meine freundin fahren kann ...
da gibts zwar keine gondel aber lift

saalbach , mayerhofen , neukirchen uvm mach ich gern noch mit euch !


----------



## Xexano (31. August 2009)

Gondel, Lift, Shuttle, Esel, Yak, alles ist gut, solange ich nicht die 21 kg mit eigener Waden-Kraft nach oben transportieren muss. 

G-Kopf ist für mich kein Problem, da die Location nur 1 h von mir entfernt liegt. Ein "Summer Ends"-Rundtrip wär auch ziemlich cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (31. August 2009)

geht mir mit meinem 20kg bomber nicht anders 

am besten shuttle express irgendwo finden hehe

so als jahresabschluss 3-4 tage hochgebirge 

lg chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2009)

wie wärs denn mal mit Wildbad?


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

*NEIN* von mir !


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

also bei uns ist es fix ...

sind vom 17. bis 20. Sep. in Bishofsmais !


----------



## MrFaker (1. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wie wärs denn mal mit Wildbad?



wenn du auf felsenmeere stehst 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. September 2009)

ich ja, aber ist in Bad Wildbad nicht nur eine Strecke?
Dann lohnt es sich für mich nicht so unbedingt für einen Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (1. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich ja, aber ist in Bad Wildbad nicht nur eine Strecke?
> Dann lohnt es sich für mich nicht so unbedingt für einen Tag.



jep so ehrlich sollte man sein, lohnt sich für jemand der 200km+ einfache anreise hat nicht wirklich

1x DH (die hat es in sich)
1x bikerX (macht mal laune)

naja und sonst ne lockere kurze (2km freeride strecke)

aber wirklich viel zu bieten, nein

wer auf felsenmeere steht, wie gesagt gardasee und 601, da sind echte 1,5-2 stunden hardcore felsenriden! 

lg chris


----------



## Xexano (1. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> also bei uns ist es fix ...
> 
> sind vom 17. bis 20. Sep. in Bishofsmais !



*Nur* BMais? Kein Mayrhofen oder Co? Schade!  Dann komm ich vielleicht für 1-2 Tage (18-19 oder so) und reise dann wieder ab/weiter je nachdem...


----------



## MrFaker (1. September 2009)

@xexano

lasst doch mal erst einmal schauen wieviele wirklich interesse hätten, an einem "alpen freeriden" 

ende september, anfang oktober ist doch noch ok, als jahres abschluss

ich finde, aber 4-6 sollten es schon werden, hat auf jeden fall vorteile 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

*Morgen Winterberg !
*


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

Nächstes Jahr hätte ich große Lust auf einen Freeride,
oder trail lastigen AlpX ! wer macht mit ?


----------



## MrFaker (8. September 2009)

ich 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2009)

dito

verdammt......ich brauch mehr Urlaub!


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2009)

Heb dir mal noch ein paar Tage auf für die Tour/Park Woche im Okt. und das traurige Saisonfinale in Ogau...zum letzten mal dann


----------



## MrFaker (9. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> dito
> 
> verdammt......ich brauch mehr Urlaub!



kann dir urlaub verkaufen 

lg chris


----------



## maple leaf (9. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr hätte ich große Lust auf einen Freeride,
> oder trail lastigen AlpX ! wer macht mit ?



Ich wäre auch dabei...

Was denn mit dem Mohrsen? Der wohl nur wenn er bis dahin die Elo-Motoren im RMX hat, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

werde ende Oktober (Herbstferien) warscheinlich mitn Paar Koleschen am Geißkopf sein, wer interesse?


----------



## Soulbrother (11. September 2009)

Ich mache mein 10-tägiges Saisonfinale,wie bereits im letzten Herbst,im Oberbayrischen (Murnau/Ogau/GAP)und verbinde somit auch wieder *Touren u. Park *in der Zeit vom *8.10-18.10*!!!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn die lieben Kollegen (Niko,Mario,Sven,Andreas) vom letzten Jahr auch wieder die Zeit finden würden und mit dabei wären  ...oder vielleicht ja sogar auch noch ein paar mehr ?!

Zur Erinnerung:




cu


----------



## pieleh (14. September 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich mache mein 10-tägiges Saisonfinale,wie bereits im letzten Herbst,im Oberbayrischen (Murnau/Ogau/GAP)und verbinde somit auch wieder *Touren u. Park *in der Zeit vom *8.10-18.10*!!!
> 
> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn die lieben Kollegen (Niko,Mario,Sven,Andreas) vom letzten Jahr auch wieder die Zeit finden würden und mit dabei wären  ...oder vielleicht ja sogar auch noch ein paar mehr ?!
> 
> cu



bin dabei


----------



## neikless (14. September 2009)

bin ab Do. bis So. erst mal in Bischoftmais ...
... Oktober wäre nice , wenns Wetter mitspielt !


----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)

*Mitte November FINALE LIGURE  ...Interesse PM !?!*


----------



## Fabeymer (27. September 2009)

Wegen B'mais nächstes We: Bei mir sieht's jetzt eher mau aus, mir ist heute in Oberammergau mal wieder meine TST-Kartusche geplatzt...schöne Schice, bei dem tollen Spätsommer!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. September 2009)

Juchuuuuu! In 4 Stunden gehts los! Ab nach Garmisch! Ich kanns auch kaum abwarten nach Bischofsmais zu kommen


----------



## Soulbrother (28. September 2009)

pieleh schrieb:


> bin dabei



Prima,freut mich!Wir schließen uns dann wieder kurz,wie gehabt  



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Juchuuuuu! In 4 Stunden gehts los! Ab nach Garmisch! Ich kanns auch kaum abwarten nach Bischofsmais zu kommen



Du Säckel...mittlerweile dürftest du unten angekommen sein,viel Spaß u. meld dich mal  ...die eine Woche bekomm ich auch noch rum


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. September 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Prima,freut mich!Wir schließen uns dann wieder kurz,wie gehabt
> 
> 
> 
> Du Säckel...mittlerweile dürftest du unten angekommen sein,viel Spaß u. meld dich mal  ...die eine Woche bekomm ich auch noch rum



Hey ho! Ja Wetter ist sonnig und recht warm ist es auch. Wir haben uns entschlossen morgen mal nach Leogang zu fahren! Ansonsten geht's heute zum Plansee! Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau wie ich Louisa am Donnerstag zum Einstieg des Farchanter Trails kriegen soll! Die Kondition fehlt wohl a bissel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. September 2009)

Ihr habt doch Zeit...lass sie halt schieben,mit Meiner hätte ich da das umgekehrte Problem 
Ich will Bilder von Loisl auf dem Trail


----------

